# Who has had their first jab?



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 21, 2021)

Thought it might be interesting to see who has been offered their first Covid vaccine injection, and whether there is much difference over the country.

No need to be overly specific if you’d prefer to keep your exact location secret, but an idea of region might be interesting.

@Becka and @Docb I think you’ve has yours. Any others?


----------



## Docb (Jan 21, 2021)

Quite right, had mine in West Lancashire.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 21, 2021)

No, not expecting it yet as Group 5 .


----------



## Pine Marten (Jan 21, 2021)

We're in north London and are having ours this afternoon (we're over 70).


----------



## trophywench (Jan 21, 2021)

Coventry, both 'shielding', nearly 71 and 73 on the 24 Jan - nowt heard about it yet.


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 21, 2021)

Bristol, 81 years old, not heard yet.


----------



## helli (Jan 21, 2021)

My parents, 80 and 78, have been jabbed in Berkshire. 
I'm too young and healthy to be expect my appointment due to my diabetes vulnerability for a few months yet.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Jan 21, 2021)

Stamford, South Lincs.  OH (75) has just gone for his, out of turn, had phone call invite 6.30 last night to fill a slot that someone had cancelled.  No idea how much longer it would have been otherwise.


----------



## Pine Marten (Jan 21, 2021)

Well, that was very efficient and very painless - a queue but people were brought in and registered quickly. They let us go in together as we are a couple


----------



## grovesy (Jan 21, 2021)

ukjohn said:


> Bristol, 81 years old, not heard yet.


Are you classed as housebound ? As a radio presenter discovered this week, her mum was down on GP record as housebound, so had not been offered yet! When she said the family could take her to get a vaccine she was offered one at a hub the next day.


----------



## danielmg (Jan 21, 2021)

Newcastle. I had my first dose at the end of December. I originally had my second scheduled for y'day, but has been pushed back to the middle of March.

I should say I work within the NHS as well, so it meant I got it as a member of 'at risk' staff.


----------



## eggyg (Jan 21, 2021)

Mother in law ( age 83) had her first one the week before Christmas and second one three weeks later. Just heard from neighbour ( age 76) he’s had a call to go Saturday. We’re all in the same GP surgery and I’m group 4 ( extremely clinically vulnerable) so hoping our practice is on the ball and I get my call shortly. Carlisle, Cumbria.


----------



## Ljc (Jan 21, 2021)

Dad 95, shielded and housebound, not heard a sausage.
I am in group 5. 
East Kent


----------



## grovesy (Jan 21, 2021)

Ljc said:


> Dad 95, shielded and housebound, not heard a sausage.
> I am in group 5.
> East Kent


My surgery announced only yesterday that the care homes and housebound are they only patients they are vaccinating but have not started yet.The rest have to go to what ever local provider contacts them.
A number of Kent MP's asked about shortages to surgery's in Parliament this morning.


----------



## bargoedmike (Jan 21, 2021)

I live in Wales and the Welsh Gov has given 190,435 people the first dose and 396 people 2nd dose  so with a population of over 3 million i'm not holding my breath.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 21, 2021)

I suppose a bit of a mixture across the country is more or less inevitable. Glad some of us have been ‘done’ though


----------



## Pigeon (Jan 21, 2021)

East mids, got my first one 10 days ago. I work in a hospital


----------



## grovesy (Jan 21, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I suppose a bit of a mixture across the country is more or less inevitable. Glad some of us have been ‘done’ though


There are reports the doses that  were heading for areas ahead of the game, are been diverted to those behind. Wales, Scotland , and Northern Ireland are sent a portion of their populations.


----------



## Steve_H (Jan 22, 2021)

Sheffield - Aged 44. Front line NHS worker, had through work along with colleagues. My Dad is Type 2 had his last week.


----------



## Ditto (Jan 22, 2021)

Mum 86, shielded and housebound, got a letter and a phone call, told them she can't get out, they asked if because of lockdown, but I told them lack of mobility. Not heard anything since. Sale, Cheshire. I'm 'only' 67 so not heard anything yet.


----------



## Jaxieb (Jan 23, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Thought it might be interesting to see who has been offered their first Covid vaccine injection, and whether there is much difference over the country.
> 
> No need to be overly specific if you’d prefer to keep your exact location secret, but an idea of region might be interesting.
> 
> @Becka and @Docb I think you’ve has yours. Any others?


I had the 1st jab of Pfizer vaccine on Sunday just gone. Absolutely no side effects other than sore arm for few days. Mine was done from work as frontline worker in Essex.


----------



## Lucyr (Jan 23, 2021)

My dad (care worker) and gran (care home resident) both had theirs in the last week. No other family had it yet, but all group 4 or 6, I’m group 6 so will be a while yet.


----------



## Snoozy Lou (Jan 23, 2021)

I hot mine a couple of weeks ago. Age 40 and was shielding but also an NHS frontline worker and now happily back at work. In west sussex. My 80 year old housebound dad hasn't heard anything.


----------



## Blue flash (Jan 23, 2021)

I'm confused about groups, do type 1, type 2 or asmtha effect the groups or is it just age based, and those shielded in 1st lockdown?

My wife a carer has jab booked for Monday through work


----------



## grovesy (Jan 23, 2021)

Blue flash said:


> I'm confused about groups, do type 1, type 2 or asmtha effect the groups or is it just age based, and those shielded in 1st lockdown?
> 
> My wife a carer has jab booked for Monday through work


Diabetes and Asthma don't push your grouping up unless you had a Sheilding letter, there was no one size fits all.


----------



## Robin (Jan 23, 2021)

Blue flash said:


> I'm confused about groups, do type 1, type 2 or asmtha effect the groups or is it just age based, and those shielded in 1st lockdown?
> 
> My wife a carer has jab booked for Monday through work


Those with type 1, 2, etc and other conditions which were on the 'vulnerable' but not 'extremely vulnerable and shielding' list are Group 6 and are going to be done before the over 60s (current thinking, things could change). See here, (you have to scroll a long way down for the actual list)




__





						Joint Committee on Vaccination and Immunisation: advice on priority groups for COVID-19 vaccination, 30 December 2020
					






					www.gov.uk


----------



## Blue flash (Jan 23, 2021)

Robin said:


> Those with type 1, 2, etc and other conditions which were on the 'vulnerable' but not 'extremely vulnerable and shielding' list are Group 6 and are going to be done before the over 60s (current thinking, things could change). See here, (you have to scroll a long way down for the actual list)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I thought we might be group 6 but couldn't find confirmation.


----------



## Dai (Jan 24, 2021)

I am classed as clinically extremely vulnerable so should be getting my first jab between now and 15th February. I live in the Cambridgeshire area.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 24, 2021)

Happened to notice on our surgery website the other day then saying that their 'hub' would be getting their hands on 975 doses every 3 weeks.  So, 12 different surgeries in the hub, but who knows how many patients fall into the different categories, cos I don't? - only that sometime in the last year or 2, our surgery had 13,000 patients registered.


----------



## Vonny (Jan 24, 2021)

In West Yorkshire my 93 year old dad has had both vaccinations (the first one before Christmas, but then he is probably the oldest person in the village and was the first person to be called up by the doctors!). He also has severe asthma and COPD so it was a huge relief to get him jabbed up.


----------



## belugalad (Jan 24, 2021)

My mum is 82 and housebound,I have booked her for a jab but the GP doesn't know when it will be done,the last time I rang them they said that they didn't even know who would be doing it as it was an outside body that would be doing hers as it would be a home visit.I'm t2 diabetic and her carer so I'm group 6,so God knows when either of us will be done.Our neighbours in their 70's have had jabs but they were able to visit the GP.we are in South Warwickshire


----------



## Lilian (Jan 24, 2021)

I have had both - in Essex     My husband has had one last week, but given an appointment for three months time for the second one.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 26, 2021)

Here we are on Tuesday and my mobile rang this morning, which Pete answered cos he was sitting right by it, so he said Yes this is her number, who's calling please? - it was the GP's receptionist who said if that's Peter (Yes) this is for both of you - are you both free next Sunday morning to come and have your CV jabs?  OOh yes we are thanks!  Both booked together at 10.42.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 26, 2021)

It will take long enough WITH the Covid vaccine to achieve any semblance of herd immunity in the UK without folk refusing to have it.


----------



## SueEK (Jan 26, 2021)

I’m 59 living in Brighton, East Sussex, work in West Sussex. Had my first jab just over 2 weeks ago but work in NHS surgery. Was very pleased to have it. Hubby is 70 and should get his within the next 2 weeks, hopefully.


----------



## mark king (Jan 27, 2021)

Age 76y Worcestershire.
I Had my 1st jab 8 days ago Invitation was by a text message but no indication when the 2nd jab will be other than a note to say they will contact me when due.
Coincidentally i received a letter from the NHS this morning inviting me for my 1st jab??? 
Whaaaaaat -- I'm about to ring my Drs to ask what's up doc, always wanted to say that in anger.


----------



## ianf0ster (Jan 27, 2021)

I'm only just 70 and had my 1st jab Monday 25th. 
I don't know if that was due to age or shielding or both - since I was initially on vulnerable list but then taken off after my HbA1C went back down to normal levels ( 37).


----------



## grovesy (Jan 27, 2021)

mark king said:


> Age 76y Worcestershire.
> I Had my 1st jab 8 days ago Invitation was by a text message but no indication when the 2nd jab will be other than a note to say they will contact me when due.
> Coincidentally i received a letter from the NHS this morning inviting me for my 1st jab???
> Whaaaaaat -- I'm about to ring my Drs to ask what's up doc, always wanted to say that in anger.


Some of the systems for vaccination are not joined up, a local GP had a note on their website saying they had no information of who had been done at a regional hospital hub.


----------



## Annemarie (Jan 27, 2021)

Chaos here. some 70s have had it but other older and vulnerable are still waiting and they’re all members of the same Drs practise.
I nearly got caught by the scam email with an address that said from the NHS, and asked me to register if I wanted the vaccine. I checked with our surgery who said, “on no not another one!” So beware!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 27, 2021)

@mark king - think the NHS is inviting people to the 'big places' - a friend approx your age (so in the tier above us two) in Hinckley had an NHS letter a week or two ago inviting him for a jab - at Millennium Point in Brum!  By which time anyway, their Primary Care hub had already got their jab centre up & running at the leisure centre down the road, so guess which he opted for?  Their GP surgery told them exactly the same - the NHS don't tell the GPs who they've written to.


----------



## grainger (Jan 27, 2021)

My mum had hers today (but only as she volunteers in hospital - she's in her 60s),
I'm 6th so not expecting mine for a while. My dad in his 70s and has heard nothing yet. My brother is Extremely Clinically Vulnerable as on kidney transplant list and hasn't heard yet either (saying that he's still going to work so he's a weird one anyway).

Hertfordshire based.


----------



## Annemarie (Jan 27, 2021)

My surgery said those with Cancer, Mitrochondria, Diabetes T1 are all in group 4 along with the over 70s. They are currently working on group 2


----------



## Becka (Jan 27, 2021)

I was vaccinated in London two weeks ago today, although I was first offered it the previous Friday and turned it down.  It was just too far to walk and I was not willing to travel by bus.  The on reflection I decided it was worth the risk of a parking ticket!

They said they had enough vaccine for the over 80s to offer to some C.E.V. patients too.  Although it was at one of a few hubs in the borough, it was a sister clinic to my surgery so I am not sure if that is why I got to be in the "some".  I was the only non-staff member there under 80, which felt uncomfortable.

And they appeared to be using both vaccines but most people were getting the Pfizer one, based on who was allowed to leave after.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jan 27, 2021)

I've got mine monday, through my employer.


----------



## mikeydt1 (Jan 28, 2021)

i have just received my invite to book in my vaccine jab well here i go in to the unknown abyss.  booking it in on Saturday.  the link looks genuine as i know what my doctors code is.  by the time i go i will have completed any antibiotics going to take my allergy tablets for the just in case reaction.  district nurses think i should be okay but you never know how people react.


----------



## Annemarie (Jan 28, 2021)

We just got ours for next week Wednesday 3rd


----------



## Ref (Jan 28, 2021)

North west Kent.  Group 4, had it on saturday


----------



## Annemarie (Jan 29, 2021)

At our local vaccination centre they offer a jab to anyone around at 6:00 pm, closing time. This depends on them having spare vaccine (they usually have a single dose) but it might be worth investigating in your area for anyone anxious to get it sooner.


----------



## Chatty Cathy (Jan 29, 2021)

Have been type1 since 1972,use a pump and Libre Free, hadan MI and stroke two years ago and have a few other medical coditions,am67,live in Angus, have not heard anything yet. My husband is 70 and is classed as extremely vulnerable and has been shielding and he has not been contacted. Hopefully it will happen soon, trying to be patient.


----------



## mikeydt1 (Jan 29, 2021)

mine is now booked in for next Friday apparently found out it is the army which is doing it at the place where i am going so i better not refuse or they will have me against a wall


----------



## eggyg (Jan 29, 2021)

I haven’t heard anything yet, ECV. But according to JVT on the One Show the other night and various articles I’ve read, they aren’t certain if immunosuppressed patients, for example me as I haven’t a spleen, will get the same benefit from the vaccine as non-immunosuppressed folks. Not enough research obviously yet. I’m quite healthy otherwise and in 13 years of being spleenless I haven’t had many infections so I think I’ll just keep doing what I’m doing. Staying home and staying safe.


----------



## Contused (Jan 29, 2021)

I've had mine, this afternoon. All very well organised.


----------



## mikeydt1 (Jan 29, 2021)

a lady who i know had hers today went early this morning and it turned in to total pandemonium she came back poorly as well.  told her if it gets worse to seek help.  thank god it is a different place to where i am going.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 29, 2021)

I haven't yet heard any horror stories locally, quite the opposite!  Get ours Sunday; blizzard & freezing conditions forecast Sat/Sunday .....


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Jan 29, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Get ours Sunday; blizzard & freezing conditions forecast Sat/Sunday .....


Unexpectedly I just got an invitation. (I wasn't expecting one for a month or so. But it checks out as far as I can tell. (Messages look right, website links look right, address looks correct.) It's due to be a bit colder here on Sunday than it has been, but clear and dry.


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 30, 2021)

*Got my vaccination last night ( Friday ) at 5pm, Nurse turned up at home because I am listed as housebound. Asked a lot of questions and checked my health and then told me she was happy to give me the vaccine.

John.*


----------



## mikeydt1 (Jan 30, 2021)

the lady who went yesterday told me that when she went it was for a morning appointment and they kept everyone outside and that is in freezing weather that included disabled people and it took over 3 hours before she got in.  i would of played bloody hell.  think when this happens people should at the very least raise concerns. hence when she came back she became ill.  is it any wonder.  well i am afraid if there is a large cue i am going to walk off as i cannot stand in a que for long as i have a catheter in.  she told me there were at least 100 people in attendance all outside but when she got in there was only around 20 very few questions asked and it only took a few minuets what a total mess up from start to end.

where i am going it has only been running for a short time so will see how large the crowd is outside if it is too big then back home and re-book or forget it and wait till surgeries do it. i did dial 119 as they are supposed to help what a very dozy person offered no suggestions and that is their job to sort situations like this out.


----------



## Ditto (Jan 30, 2021)

Really annoyed at the news this morning. Apparently we've done enough vacs now in the UK and it's time to start helping the rest of the world. What about me and Mum in Trafford you numpties! Grrr...

And yesterday the news were implying that no point for over 65s so that puts me and Mum out anyways. Good grief.


----------



## eggyg (Jan 30, 2021)

Think you’re getting mixed up with Germany @Ditto they aren’t giving their over 65s a certain jab, could be the AstraZenica one as they don’t think it’s as effective. In the UK everyone in the top four groups are definitely getting it, assuming your Mum’s in one of those categories. The UK has ordered enough vaccines to vaccinate the population twice over so some will be going to other countries which is fair. So don’t worry, has your mum not had a call yet?


----------



## Ditto (Jan 30, 2021)

Yes, a lady phoned and noted that Mum is housebound. That's a relief then, thank you.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 30, 2021)

I have always said I will only believe I get when I have had it.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jan 30, 2021)

I've not been in for a long while...

I had my first Pfizer vaccination yesterday,  as I'm a Nursing care assistant so came into top groups, would have had my vaccination earlier if my company had passed over the correct phone number!

Me having to be different, I had a bleeder, and boy did I bleed poor nurse first customer of the day, and my arm is streaming!  So apart from feeling very tired yesterday and aching arm.  I do have a mega bruise at the top of my arm... 

Unfortunately I did test positive before Christmas,  I tested positive, must admit when told very scared what would happen next,  but fortunately I suffered mild symptoms coming out the other side fine.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 31, 2021)

Nice to see you posting again @Ellie Jones

Sorry to hear you’ve had a brush with Covid-19. Glad it seems to have treated you kindly. Hope the vaccine arm eases soon.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 31, 2021)

I tried the omni calculator thingy when the vaccine first started being rolled out and it estimated I would get the vaccine about august time. I redone it yesterday and it's now saying beginning of march, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## helli (Jan 31, 2021)

My understanding is the Omni calculator is a bit of fun. Nice for an indication but not much more. It seems to be constantly changing. In December it guestimates I would be jabbed in Feb, now it says March.
Will be lovely to have a bit more freedom but as the jab does not stop you passing on the virus, I don't expect a huge impact.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 31, 2021)

Stitch147 said:


> I tried the omni calculator thingy when the vaccine first started being rolled out and it estimated I would get the vaccine about august time. I redone it yesterday and it's now saying beginning of march, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.





helli said:


> My understanding is the Omni calculator is a bit of fun. Nice for an indication but not much more. It seems to be constantly changing. In December it guestimates I would be jabbed in Feb, now it says March.
> Will be lovely to have a bit more freedom but as the jab does not stop you passing on the virus, I don't expect a huge impact.


I find it hit and miss it has said different things at differnt times for me, I have stopped trying it.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 31, 2021)

Had our first ones this morning, the Pfizer one.  Mind, we are both 70>.


----------



## belugalad (Jan 31, 2021)

mark king said:


> Age 76y Worcestershire.
> I Had my 1st jab 8 days ago Invitation was by a text message but no indication when the 2nd jab will be other than a note to say they will contact me when due.
> Coincidentally i received a letter from the NHS this morning inviting me for my 1st jab???
> Whaaaaaat -- I'm about to ring my Drs to ask what's up doc, always wanted to say that in anger.


My mum had that,I think one communication is via the local GP practice and the other is a national NHS letter,I had already booked mums and so they said ignore the letter


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Jan 31, 2021)

Bruce Stephens said:


> It's due to be a bit colder here on Sunday than it has been, but clear and dry


Just had it this afternoon, and the weather was indeed cold but dry. (No waiting outside, fortunately.)


----------



## Zorro61 (Jan 31, 2021)

I've had my first as I'm a Nurse. I'm near Exeter


----------



## Becka (Jan 31, 2021)

belugalad said:


> My mum had that,I think one communication is via the local GP practice and the other is a national NHS letter,I had already booked mums and so they said ignore the letter



I believe it is intentional that G.P.s and hospital clinics are offering appointments separately, so that way is no risk of anyone getting missed out by trying to merge different patient data into a single list.


----------



## I_am_me (Jan 31, 2021)

Had mine last Wednesday Through work as front line worker here in Telford.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 31, 2021)

I_am_me said:


> Had mine last Wednesday Through work as front line worker here in Telford.


A granddaughter aged 17 had her first one a couple of weeks ago, by virtue of the fact she has a part time evening job cleaning at UHCW!  Her aging grandparents had theirs today.  Personally we're both very happy that she got hers before us and before her late 40s mother who isn't the heathiest woman in Coventry, or anyone else.


----------



## NotPink (Feb 1, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Coventry, both 'shielding', nearly 71 and 73 on the 24 Jan - nowt heard about it yet.


Over 70 here in West Suffolk and not heard a word yet but my sister in law in London had hers a week ago ... she's over 70.


----------



## CivicFreak (Feb 1, 2021)

At the risk of sounding "anti-vax" (I am far from it), I am giving this vaccine a wide berth.

I work in the pharma industry and I have some experience of how long it takes to develop, trial and approve drug. Now, I know that given the situation, the usual submission and clinical trial process would take far too long, however I am very sceptical that it is possible to develop, trial, approve and manufacture a a drug in only 10 months. I know that certain processes will have been done in parallel, such as the submission and likely "manufacture at risk" but still, this is far too big an ask. I fail to see how they can have amassed enough data to be certain the vaccine is safe for the masses.

I'll see how things go, but for now I advise people to approach with caution, and know the full facts i.e. the ingredients, interactions with current medications etc. before diving in.


----------



## NotPink (Feb 1, 2021)

Not anti vaxx here either. I would like to know why those who have been 'jabbed' are not, given reasonable time, tested to see if they have developed any immunities. There are as you say a lot of questions still not aired. But it is a personal choice...and if people feel they need to have the vaxx on the present criteria then so be it.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Feb 1, 2021)

NotPink said:


> I would like to know why those who have been 'jabbed' are not, given reasonable time, tested to see if they have developed any immunities.


To test the entire population in that way would be even harder than vaccinating everyone (twice). (I know it won't really be everyone, but it'll be not that far off.)

Some people doubtless will be tested. (There's a particular paragraph or two in the plan about monitoring how well the 12 week delay between doses works out.)

More generally (like vaccinations generally) this is a population level thing, so they'll be looking to see how hospitalisations and deaths fall, in particular whether they're falling faster in some (vaccinated) groups than the population as a whole.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 1, 2021)

Bruce Stephens said:


> To test the entire population in that way would be even harder than vaccinating everyone (twice). (I know it won't really be everyone, but it'll be not that far off.)
> 
> Some people doubtless will be tested. (There's a particular paragraph or two in the plan about monitoring how well the 12 week delay between doses works out.)
> 
> More generally (like vaccinations generally) this is a population level thing, so they'll be looking to see how hospitalisations and deaths fall, in particular whether they're falling faster in some (vaccinated) groups than the population as a whole.


I heard a lady about 2 weeks ago ring into a radio phone in , she had both her doses and had been contacted by one of the London Universities to take part in a post vaccine study. They were testing her regularly for antibodies.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 1, 2021)

Pete was contacted by someone from Oxford Uni after he tested positive in December, asking if he might be interested in taking part in a clinical trial, to which he replied Whyever would I not? Tell me more!

But when she asked what drugs he was taking and he named the antibiotic our GP had prescribed once Pete told the GP he'd just tested positive and therefore wondered if maybe it would be wise for him to take an AB and a steroid, in the same way as they always prescribe since he's had COPD when he reports a 'normal' winter chest infection, and GP had prescribed an AB called Doxycycline rather than the Amoxycillin they have always given him in the past - as soon as she told her computer that, it said No.

So they do contact all sorts of people to follow up all sorts of things, so I'm sure post vaccine studies of antibody levels ARE taking place.  All these things take time so we have to be patient.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 1, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Pete was contacted by someone from Oxford Uni after he tested positive in December, asking if he might be interested in taking part in a clinical trial, to which he replied Whyever would I not? Tell me more!
> 
> But when she asked what drugs he was taking and he named the antibiotic our GP had prescribed once Pete told the GP he'd just tested positive and therefore wondered if maybe it would be wise for him to take an AB and a steroid, in the same way as they always prescribe since he's had COPD when he reports a 'normal' winter chest infection, and GP had prescribed an AB called Doxycycline rather than the Amoxycillin they have always given him in the past - as soon as she told her computer that, it said No.
> 
> So they do contact all sorts of people to follow up all sorts of things, so I'm sure post vaccine studies of antibody levels ARE taking place.  All these things take time so we have to be patient.


The lady who rang the radio show I was listening to was her in 80's and she was delighted to be taking part, she also said they also were telling her the results of the tests.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 1, 2021)

Mum has had both jabs, first one before Christmas aged 84. She has also had a letter asking her to take part in research.

I had a phone call this morning to ask if I wanted the jab and it's booked for Saturday 6th aged 60 and group 4 
Mum's in Devon and I'm in Cornwall, both at the same practice. I think the practice managed about 1100 jabs yesterday no idea for Saturday though.


----------



## Sally71 (Feb 1, 2021)

My parents live down south, not far from Northerner’s old stomping ground.  Dad (77, not clinically vulnerable) had his first dose on January 6 and is still waiting to hear when he will get the second.  Mum (76, clinically extremely vulnerable) has her first one booked for this Thursday and already has the second booked for 3 months time.  My in-laws live just south of us in the East Midlands.  Father-in-law (80) has had his first dose i think a couple of weeks ago, but mother in law (76) has yet to hear about hers.  We will be right at the bottom of the list,  hubby is mid 50s and not vulnerable, I’m not yet 50 and not vulnerable, and daughter is under 16 so presumably won’t get one at all as none of the vaccines are licensed for under 16s I think.


----------



## NotPink (Feb 1, 2021)

grovesy said:


> I heard a lady about 2 weeks ago ring into a radio phone in , she had both her doses and had been contacted by one of the London Universities to take part in a post vaccine study. They were testing her regularly for antibodies.


Sounds good. Was listening to the radio this morning and in Perth they had one new Coronovirus 19 case and everyone in the vacinity was given a list of all possible contacts with this person and a test. They maybe smaller numbers but they have really got their eye on the ball and are set up for it. I just want everyone to be safe as do we all. The Isle of Man has stopped all cross border entries and is almost operating normally. So stay safe everyone.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 1, 2021)

NotPink said:


> Sounds good. Was listening to the radio this morning and in Perth they had one new Coronovirus 19 case and everyone in the vacinity was given a list of all possible contacts with this person and a test. They maybe smaller numbers but they have really got their eye on the ball and are set up for it. I just want everyone to be safe as do we all. The Isle of Man has stopped all cross border entries and is almost operating normally. So stay safe everyone.


I heard that too.


----------



## Christy (Feb 1, 2021)

CivicFreak said:


> I fail to see how they can have amassed enough data to be certain the vaccine is safe for the masses.
> 
> I'll see how things go, but for now I advise people to approach with caution, and know the full facts i.e. the ingredients, interactions with current medications etc. before diving in.


Hi @CivicFreak , I can totally understand your comments above but what is the alternative to getting out of a world wide pandemic? It's unlikely that the data you suggest we check is available. I'm putting my faith in the scientists, not the politicians, and although everyone may have reservations I'm not sure there is any credible alternative to a vaccine and we don't have the luxury of time to wait for longer trials.


----------



## CivicFreak (Feb 2, 2021)

Christy said:


> Hi @CivicFreak , I can totally understand your comments above but what is the alternative to getting out of a world wide pandemic? It's unlikely that the data you suggest we check is available. I'm putting my faith in the scientists, not the politicians, and although everyone may have reservations I'm not sure there is any credible alternative to a vaccine and we don't have the luxury of time to wait for longer trials.



Hi,

I am not saying what others should do - everyone should have the choice to take the vaccine or not, and should not be judged either way.

My concern is more around the long term effects of an untested vaccine. It may be that it could be beneficial in the short term but longer term it may cause more health complications than it cures. Of course the opposite also may be true. However, I don't like taking any more drugs than I need to. I am relatively young (40 this year) and I have a strong immune system, so I am willing to wait. Some may deem this selfish, but I am not willing to take a risk on a largely untested drug.

Everyone should make an informed choice, and not one based purely on the notion of getting their lives back (government have already stated this will not be the case, even after having the vaccine). 

The long term health implications are currently unknown, and as such this is not a risk I am willing to take. Hopefully the vaccine will prove effective with little to no adverse effects, but only time will tell.

I absolutely would not tell anyone else what they should and shouldn't do, but a little caution never hurt anyone.


----------



## ukjohn (Feb 2, 2021)

CivicFreak said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not saying what others should do - everyone should have the choice to take the vaccine or not, and should not be judged either way.
> 
> ...



*I must agree that it should be a free choice, but I still think yours is a selfish attitude leaving it to others to prove it will work to help you. I wonder how you would feel if (God forbid ) you were admitted to hospital with the virus and the medical staff made the decision that it was not worth treating you because you do not trust them to administer vaccine until it's proved safe by everyone else, after all your only young at 40 and have a strong immune system, let's leave him in a side ward and test his theory for others.*


----------



## trophywench (Feb 2, 2021)

As long as you don't want to mix with others and remain isolated (cos let's face it, who's going to want to mix with you in the foreseeable future?) it might be OK.


----------



## Sally71 (Feb 2, 2021)

If you’re under 40 and healthy you'll be last on the list to get one anyway.


----------



## helli (Feb 2, 2021)

@CivicFreak I am confused by your comment that you have a strong immune system. 
I understood Type 1 was an auto-IMMUNE disease.

This is the reason I am not willing take the short term risk. 
However, as I am about 10 years older than you maybe the longer term impacts are less of a concern. 

Good luck with the decision you take and stay safe.


----------



## helli (Feb 2, 2021)

Sally71 said:


> If you’re under 40 and healthy you'll be last on the list to get one anyway.


Everyone with Type 1 (or type 2) diabetes are considered to be clinically vulnerable so will be on the Tier 6 list.


----------



## Gruers (Feb 2, 2021)

I had mine on Friday in Herts. It was a very slick operation held in a local hall. I had the AZ vaccine and felt dreadful on Saturday. I slept most of the day and had a headache and shivers. A lot better on Sunday and fine on Monday


----------



## CivicFreak (Feb 2, 2021)

helli said:


> @CivicFreak I am confused by your comment that you have a strong immune system.
> I understood Type 1 was an auto-IMMUNE disease.
> 
> This is the reason I am not willing take the short term risk.
> ...


Type 1 is autoimmune yes. I take insulin, but generally health is good. My diabetes is under control and I look after myself. Just becaue you have an autoimmune condition doesn't mean you can't also have a strong immune system, it just means that it attacks certain organs.

As I said, I'm absolutely not saying people shouldn't get it - that is up to them. I am simply saying why I am not getting it right now. 

People who choose to have the vaccine are within their rights, the same should be afforded to those who choose not to have it also, whatever the reason may be.


----------



## CivicFreak (Feb 2, 2021)

ukjohn said:


> *I must agree that it should be a free choice, but I still think yours is a selfish attitude leaving it to others to prove it will work to help you. I wonder how you would feel if (God forbid ) you were admitted to hospital with the virus and the medical staff made the decision that it was not worth treating you because you do not trust them to administer vaccine until it's proved safe by everyone else, after all your only young at 40 and have a strong immune system, let's leave him in a side ward and test his theory for others.*


I'm not wanting to get into an argument here, so I will keep it balanced. 

How is it in any way selfish that I choose not to have a vaccine based on what little I know of it? I have made an educated choice, based on what I know of the pharma industry - as I stated above, I work in the pharma industry and therefore I am aware of how almost impossible it is to have developed this so quickly without some corner cutting. 

People who choose to get the vaccine, good luck to them. The same sentiments should be given to those who choose not to vaccinate also, they shouldn't be ostracised.


----------



## CivicFreak (Feb 2, 2021)

trophywench said:


> As long as you don't want to mix with others and remain isolated (cos let's face it, who's going to want to mix with you in the foreseeable future?) it might be OK.


Why? I have no symptoms and other than my diabetes and thyroid concerns I have been healthy throughout. I do not judge. 

I know it's not like for like, but we don't do this with people who refuse the flu vaccine do we? Flu can kill also remember.


----------



## Christy (Feb 2, 2021)

CivicFreak said:


> Why? I have no symptoms and other than my diabetes and thyroid concerns I have been healthy throughout. I do not judge.
> 
> I know it's not like for like, but we don't do this with people who refuse the flu vaccine do we? Flu can kill also remember.


Who's judging? We're all sharing our own viewpoints. I consider myself to be very healthy but this is a highly contagious virus with an ever increasing death rate and this appears to be the only way out unless we intend to be hermits. If we want to live in a society sometimes we have to take one for the team! I will..with trepidation..


----------



## trophywench (Feb 2, 2021)

Last time my husband and I appeared on public in a (large) room with literally dozens of other people was 7th March last year, after which we were locked down and daughter been doing the shopping ever since.  Until 31st July, we could have a window or all of them open, and could only go outside the front door to clap on Thursday evenings, not allowed to take exercise outside, weren't allowed in the back garden even.  Blah blah blah.  Then at the beginning of December Pete lost his sense of taste, went to the drive-in and tested positive so he then took me there and I was too.  He only has 50% lung capacity of a good day.

It is in the air we breathe, end of.  Each and every one of us can get it.

How the hell can you predict you wouldn't have Long Covid even if you do recover apparently fairly easily from Covid initially?


----------



## Diane W (Feb 2, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Thought it might be interesting to see who has been offered their first Covid vaccine injection, and whether there is much difference over the country.
> 
> No need to be overly specific if you’d prefer to keep your exact location secret, but an idea of region might be interesting.
> 
> @Becka and @Docb I think you’ve has yours. Any others?


ive had my vaccine 2 weeks ago


----------



## Docb (Feb 2, 2021)

Come on everybody, cool it down.  

At the heart of this debate there is a dilemma.  The notion that there may be downsides to vaccination have validity.  The notion that there are downsides to not being vaccinated also have validity.  It's a matter of argument, opinion, prejudice and a lot of other things which determine where any individual arrives at when considering their own approach to the issue.

The one thing you can be sure of in this sort of debate is that it is easier to create discourse than consensus.  

Personally I wish that people would talk about balance of risk in this sort of matter rather than treating every thing as if it can only be good or bad.  My own view is that the balance of risk is in favour of vaccination even if the validation of the vaccine has been rushed.  The balance of risk is against controlling the virus by trying to prevent transmission by legislation.  The 100,000 dead, unknown numbers with prolonged effects and the rate at which it is being transmitted lead me to that view.

That's my assessment and I'll behave accordingly.  I've had the first vaccination but will continue to take care with social contact in all its forms.  Yes, I'm hedging my bets and anyway in the event I get asymptomatic covid because the big benefit of vaccination may be simply to reduce the symptoms, I don't want to pass it on to anybody who has yet to be vaccinated or has decided that vaccination is not right for them.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 2, 2021)

CivicFreak said:


> I'm not wanting to get into an argument here, so I will keep it balanced.
> 
> How is it in any way selfish that I choose not to have a vaccine based on what little I know of it? I have made an educated choice, based on what I know of the pharma industry - as I stated above, I work in the pharma industry and therefore I am aware of how almost impossible it is to have developed this so quickly without some corner cutting.
> 
> People who choose to get the vaccine, good luck to them. The same sentiments should be given to those who choose not to vaccinate also, they shouldn't be ostracised.


Oh I agree 100% it's your choice as to whether you have the vaccination or not.
Unfortunately the NHS staff who have to deal with people who have caught the virus and become seriously ill have no choice and it is those people that the vaccinated are protecting.


----------



## Maca44 (Feb 2, 2021)

First jab today in Southampton so a few miles to drive but very well organised and staff were great. Had jab because of the work I do so nothing to do with my age or health.


----------



## Maca44 (Feb 2, 2021)

CivicFreak said:


> I'm not wanting to get into an argument here, so I will keep it balanced.
> 
> How is it in any way selfish that I choose not to have a vaccine based on what little I know of it? I have made an educated choice, based on what I know of the pharma industry - as I stated above, I work in the pharma industry and therefore I am aware of how almost impossible it is to have developed this so quickly without some corner cutting.
> 
> People who choose to get the vaccine, good luck to them. The same sentiments should be given to those who choose not to vaccinate also, they shouldn't be ostracised.


I agree with what you say its been very quick developing this drug so I understand why some don't want it and respect that choice. I went for it purely because of what I do for a living so I'm exposed to it everyday.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 2, 2021)

what happened there?


----------



## Totalwar (Feb 3, 2021)

I had first Pfizer jab yesterday was was brilliant well organised at the hospital.so please too have it done.I didn’t like the flu symptoms and my arm killing lol.Took some paracetamol and I was fine.

Sure the covid vaccine was rushed because hundreds of thousands of people were dying because of it.But 10 million had jab now don’t seem to be any mayor problems.

I have flu jab every year never had any problems with it and not had flu for over 15 years.they have to update flu jab every year for new flu viruses do that every year that takes less them a year.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Feb 3, 2021)

Totalwar said:


> Sure the covid vaccine was rushed because hundreds of thousands of people were dying because of it


The vaccines haven't been around that long, but the number of people they've been tested on is apparently respectable. I've heard a number of vaccine researchers saying that much of the ~10 years it usually takes is because they have to fight for funding and then wait months between trial phases for approvals, and often the disease at question is much harder to find (so even running trials becomes really hard).


----------



## trophywench (Feb 3, 2021)

Yeah @Bruce Stephens - and we were all getting to hear what state the trials were in as soon as the drug cos released the info about them - merely by turning the telly on and watching the news or looking at the Headlines on a newspaper.

Made a refreshing change from huddling amongst a gang of other diabetes affected folk to see if anyone said anything about the new drug(s) being worked on, didn't it!!


----------



## Sheepish1947 (Feb 3, 2021)

Went with my husband on Monday 25 January, although I'm in the next group down. He mentioned to the doctor who did his that I wasn't getting more than 3 hours sleep because I'm needle phobic and terrified. He was told I could have mine there and then, if I wanted. I thought, 'I can do this.' and agreed. Unfortunately, by the time I was in the queue I was having a full blown panic attack and trembling too much to answer the questions. My husband said, 'It's just a little scratch,' but it certainly wasn't! I screamed and I think I called them all liars for saying it didn't hurt. Glad the rest of you are looking forward to yours!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 3, 2021)

I've had the Pfizer jab on Monday...had low blood sugar levels all yesterday, didn't go above 4.8.


----------



## happydog (Feb 3, 2021)

Oh dear Sheepish 194.  I do understand as I too hate needles and don't want to watch when people are having injections.  Unfortunately you will have to go through it again.  I had mine out of the blue last week.  I had about an hour to think about it as I had a phone call telling me that I could have it done if I could be at the place within an hour.  I never watch and go to my happy place (overlooking the sea and try to hear the waves),  and that works for me.  Since I had it done I have had no reaction at all, not even a sore arm but I have noticed that my blood sugar levels are a bit higher than normal.  Maybe just a coincidence.  Glad to have got the first one out of the way. Know a few people who have had COVID and I think I would go for the vaccine.


----------



## Amigo (Feb 3, 2021)

Had mine today as in the Clinically Extremely Vulnerable group. Done without fuss in a local pharmacy, hardly felt it and hoping I don’t suffer any side effects. 
Whether I’ll mount any kind of response to it given my immune compromised status is anyone‘s bet but some/any is better than none at all. 
Wish my hubby could have been done at the same time but he’s not in any of the priority groups (and yet carers/partners of severely immune compromised can receive the flu vaccine at the same time).


----------



## trophywench (Feb 3, 2021)

Like a lot of things, the thing you're having the jab to prevent is FAR worse than having the jab.  First injections I was old enough to remember having was the course of 4 polio jabs in the 1950s when I was about 5.  Next one was my TB jab aged  about 14.  Next was insulin aged 22, bit different I spose when you've already got an incurable medical prob, so you'd die PDQ without the jabs!

How many people do you know - if not personally, there's at least one centenarian we all knew.  

On balance of risk, you've done the right thing.


----------



## Maca44 (Feb 3, 2021)

I didn't even know they had done it thought it was the alcohol wipe before jab, I enjoyed it, they were all very upbeat I didn't want to leave   .


----------



## Browser (Feb 4, 2021)

Got the phonecall this morning to go for my first vaccine this Friday ........ 73 years, Scottish Borders. Hallelujah.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Feb 4, 2021)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I've had the Pfizer jab on Monday...had low blood sugar levels all yesterday, didn't go above 4.8.


I found mine was a bit low, but not quite as much as that. (And a sore arm, also the next day. )

And I've had a couple of nights with (fairly mild) hypos, so it looks like I'll need to reduce my night basal for a few more days. (I'm assuming that's related, though it might also be coincidence.)


----------



## AngelaC (Feb 4, 2021)

My parents are in their 70's (my Mum is type 1 diabetic). They live in Manchester & had their Covid vaccination about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Robin (Feb 4, 2021)

Anitram said:


> My GP Practice just called. I have an appointment on Monday afternoon. Much better than a 40-minute drive to the nearest vaccination centre, which was the other option.


Yippee! We’ve just heard that our local surgery is doing a clinic next Tuesday, for the remaining over 70s. They did some of the over 70s last Friday, and OH who is 72 has been like a cat on hot bricks waiting to hear anything. He was afraid it would mean a trip to the Kassam Stadium, which is 21 miles away, but he hadn’t even heard about that.


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 4, 2021)

We had our first vaccines yesterday, there was no choice it was the Pfizer, apparently people are ringing asking for the AZ. Where we went they were cancelling appointments for today as they were running out of vaccine. Today we’ve both got a sore arm but nothing serious except my husband seems to have a serious case of idle- itas He doesn’t feel able to do anything in the house!


----------



## grovesy (Feb 4, 2021)

I heard an MP saying his local hub can only vaccinate 2 days a week because of supplies of the vaccine. Though the Vaccine Minister says the supplies are getting more stable and reliable.


----------



## ukjohn (Feb 5, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Like a lot of things, the thing you're having the jab to prevent is FAR worse than having the jab.  First injections I was old enough to remember having was the course of 4 polio jabs in the 1950s when I was about 5.  Next one was my TB jab aged  about 14.  Next was insulin aged 22, bit different I spose when you've already got an incurable medical prob, so you'd die PDQ without the jabs!
> 
> How many people do you know - if not personally, there's at least one centenarian we all knew.
> 
> On balance of risk, you've done the right thing.



Like you Trophy, I can remember those early injections, this quarantine is like the past come back to haunt me, I remember back in the 1940s being rushed into hospital by ambulance with Diphtheria and quarantined in a side ward, it was highly contagious and symptoms were very similar to those of Covid difficulty in breathing and a fever, and in most cases back then death. I got through that so this time it was a no brainer for me to have this vaccine.

John


----------



## mark king (Feb 5, 2021)

ukjohn said:


> Like you Trophy, I can remember those early injections, this quarantine is like the past come back to haunt me, I remember back in the 1940s being rushed into hospital by ambulance with Diphtheria and quarantined in a side ward, it was highly contagious and symptoms were very similar to those of Covid difficulty in breathing and a fever, and in most cases back then death. I got through that so this time it was a no brainer for me to have this vaccine.
> 
> John


Same same here John and like you I also had Diphtheria in late 1940's but we were living out in Australia at the time way out in the bush so I spent my time isolated in my room.  I'd forgotten all about that and as far as I know I've not had any side effects due to it.  I was a very sporty person through my life.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 5, 2021)

I believe they'd invented a Diphtheria vaccine for babies by the time I was born, dunno about my sis (b.1946) but mom was paranoid about us not catching anything as serious as that - I think everyone had to be like that just after the war, didn't they?


----------



## grovesy (Feb 5, 2021)

I am a bit younger than you and I had every vaccination going, I always thought it was  because  my mum had been a Student Nurse, until she had to leave as she got married.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo (Feb 5, 2021)

Just had my first jab this afternoon. Same quick and safe procedure as the flu jab last year.  I was in and out within 2 minutes. 
God bless our NHS staff.


----------



## Browser (Feb 5, 2021)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I've had the Pfizer jab on Monday...had low blood sugar levels all yesterday, didn't go above 4.


Got mine today just before lunch. I tested an hour or so after it ( I rarely test during the day ) and was a wee bit surprised to see 9.5. Before dinner, I was back down to 5.6.


----------



## Inamuddle (Feb 5, 2021)

I heard on the news that there were spare vaccination slots at the exeter Westpoint centre this weekend and i was able to book online for sunday morning. Blimey its about 20 miles away and i haven't been that far away from home for a long time. Reading the other thread thank you @AngelaC  i will now be prepared for the possible BS rises.


----------



## Sweetz (Feb 7, 2021)

I got mine yesterday in Nottinghamshire- woke up today with mild headache, mild shivers and slight nausea - took a couple of paracetamol and I've been fine ever since. I had the OAZ vaccine - I was able to get the vaccine through work - nothing different with bloods I'm a T1.


----------



## Ditto (Feb 7, 2021)

I'm supposed to phone for appt tomorrow for mine but I think I'll suggest to them to come and do mine and jab me at the same time. That's what they did with this years flu jab.  Makes sense to me. Has anybody else had the jab at home? We've heard nothing since I told them Mum's housebound.


----------



## rebrascora (Feb 7, 2021)

My uncle was jabbed at home about 3 weeks ago. He is 93 and an elderly lady (well over 80)  in the village here where I live had a home visit for her's last week.


----------



## Sweetz (Feb 7, 2021)

@Ditto - In Nottinghamshire you ring the booking line to request the roving service for residents eligible for the vaccine who are housebound, the booking line will check eligibility and arrange the service for you


----------



## grovesy (Feb 7, 2021)

Sweetz said:


> @Ditto - In Nottinghamshire you ring the booking line to request the roving service for residents eligible for the vaccine who are housebound, the booking line will check eligibility and arrange the service for you


The vaccine service can be different from area to area and even surgery to surgery.


----------



## Ditto (Feb 7, 2021)

Righto, I'll get on the blower tomorrow. It will be such a relief to get Mum jabbed!


----------



## John D M (Feb 8, 2021)

First Astra Zenica dose last Friday.
I'm 56, T2 so was surprised to be invited so soon assuming I'm considered group 6.
Process very well organised and quick.
Felt a bit grotty 24 hours later but that was gone by the next morning.
Based near Caerphilly


----------



## Ditto (Feb 8, 2021)

The surgery texted me so I called them back today and I'm to go into 'town' next Saturday for the jab. While I was on I asked about Mum. They had no record of her being housebound or anything about a jab. Disgusting as they'd phoned me about her ages ago and I told them she was housebound and the lady said she would go on a separate list. I had a headache by the time I came off the 'phone. They've to mention her to her actual gp and he says whether she housebound. Good grief.


----------



## eggyg (Feb 9, 2021)

Had a text at 8.29am inviting me to make an appointment for my jab. By 8.30 it was booked. Friday 12th at 13.40. Pretty excited. Just need Mr Eggy to get done, he’s group 6, 16-64 year olds with underlying conditions. Fingers crossed he’s done in a month or so. Now to remember how to drive! Not been in the car this year!


----------



## Robin (Feb 9, 2021)

OH got his done this morning, by our retired senior partner GP. Presume her Radicalisation Awareness Courses were up to date. That completes the over 70s and Clinically extremely vulnerable by the end of his week, according to the surgery website, and then they will start on the over 65s 'when they get any more vaccine' and they never seem to know when they’re getting it til the last minute (fair enough, if there are areas in the county or country that are behind).


----------



## grovesy (Feb 9, 2021)

Well just had a text from a Surgery about 10 miles away offering me mine, link in text to book, booked for Thursday, text confirmation.  Then other half was offered his as I was writing mine down on calender. Our appoints are 20 mins apart. Hope the weather improves by then as I think the surgery is on a hill.


----------



## Ditto (Feb 9, 2021)

They're coming tomorrow to jab Mum. What a relief!


----------



## Inamuddle (Feb 10, 2021)

I was going to go to Exeter for mine, but then on Saturday I got a call from my GP so ended up having mine done today, locally. Better than driving 40 miles. All very efficient but had to wait for 15 mins afterwards. I had the Pfizer. As I came out the sun started to shine. Still freezing here though.


----------



## RirisR (Feb 10, 2021)

Having mine at 2.05 today glad the suns out and not raining.
be interesting to see what the bg is woke to 6.7 this morning.


----------



## Jonathan_15Jan1969 (Feb 10, 2021)

As I'm mid 50's I think I fall into group 6 so nothing for me as yet obvs. My brother-in-law is type 2 and 65 and having his this Friday 12th. I think some things can depend on numbers in that group per area, be it by CCG or borough however it's been distributed, I don't know for definite. I have heard of some places moving to the next group being as the previous group has been completed in that area. My dad's 80 and had respitory failure on the operating table when he was in his 50's due to anaesthetic allergy so Pfizer/Biontech wasn't given because of the recognised risk, so he had to wait for the Oxford/Astrazeneca to be released, he had his about 10 days ago, otherwise he'd have had it in the week before Christmas with my mum.


----------



## rebrascora (Feb 10, 2021)

Got mine this afternoon. OAZ. Not sure what "group" I am in but I have been getting shielding letters which I feel very embarrassed about as I am fit and healthy and just have Type 1 and low grade asthma, but not going to turn my invitation down. I am in North west Co Durham. (North East England) My GP practice are quite small but very well run and have really excelled with precautions during the pandemic and made things feel very safe both for patients and staff. Their system today reflected that.... Very efficient, safe and speedy. 
So pleased I hung on a few extra days rather than attend a hub.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 11, 2021)

Just had Pfizer Vaccine, the Surgery we went gave us appointments but they were just to arrive had to sit in car till told by marshal's to go to entrance. Then had a chat  about vaccine,  then booked in given the vaccine, and sat in a consultant room with door open for 10. Will get a text in 12 weeks to book for booster. Well organised.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 11, 2021)

I am in Poole, Dorset, and the DH and I went to get our jabs this afternoon.
We had to travel a little way, ten minutes in the car, and stand in a queue out in the cold, but once they got going it was quick and painless, very efficient.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Feb 12, 2021)

I had the AstraZenica one on Saturday,   with no problems.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 12, 2021)

Well 12 hours post vaccine I have just some tenderness around injection site.


----------



## RirisR (Feb 12, 2021)

Rotten day yesterday, but today much improved same as Grovesy
feels like a large tender bruise but Im back up and running


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 12, 2021)

I'm having my first jab next Thursday. My gp surgery is opposite where I work so haven't got far to go.


----------



## Sharron1 (Feb 12, 2021)

Am so excited, received a text from the surgery today and have booked Jab 1 for Monday morning. The light at the end of this particularly dark tunnel is slowly getting brighter. What should I  wear?


----------



## eggyg (Feb 12, 2021)

Had mine today. AZ. Appointment 13.40, I was in and done by 13.40! Never felt a thing. @Sharron1 as I haven’t been out for such a long time, apart from a walk. I put on my best going out jeans, a short sleeved top that wasn’t a tee shirt, cardi on top, it’s blooming freezing today. A nice scarf and earrings. Oh and a bit of makeup, first time this year. Home now and the leggings and hoody is back on!


----------



## Sharron1 (Feb 12, 2021)

eggyg said:


> Had mine today. AZ. Appointment 13.40, I was in and done by 13.40! Never felt a thing. @Sharron1 as I haven’t been out for such a long time, apart from a walk. I put on my best going out jeans, a short sleeved top that wasn’t a tee shirt, cardi on top, it’s blooming freezing today. A nice scarf and earrings. Oh and a bit of makeup, first time this year. Home now and the leggings and hoody is back on!


Am still excited, i am going to be unbearable this weekend. Poor partner


----------



## rebrascora (Feb 12, 2021)

eggyg said:


> Had mine today. AZ. Appointment 13.40, I was in and done by 13.40! Never felt a thing. @Sharron1 as I haven’t been out for such a long time, apart from a walk. I put on my best going out jeans, a short sleeved top that wasn’t a tee shirt, cardi on top, it’s blooming freezing today. A nice scarf and earrings. Oh and a bit of makeup, first time this year. Home now and the leggings and hoody is back on!


This was similar to my experience (in and out before my appointment time) except I never gave earrings a thought.... I am so out of practice with getting dressed up to go out.... but I did a full face of make up including lippy only to realise that my mask was going on and no one would see it. Didn't do heels due to Ice and snow and wore jeans instead of dress trousers as I originally intended as they looked better with flat heeled boots... was good to make an effort though and have somewhere to go, even if it was just for 5 mins!


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 12, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> This was similar to my experience (in and out before my appointment time) except I never gave earrings a thought.... I am so out of practice with getting dressed up to go out.... but I did a full face of make up including lippy only to realise that my mask was going on and no one would see it. Didn't do heels due to Ice and snow and wore jeans instead of dress trousers as I originally intended as they looked better with flat heeled boots... was good to make an effort though and have somewhere to go, even if it was just for 5 mins!


I'll just be going in my work uniform!!!


----------



## Drummer (Feb 12, 2021)

Over 24 hours later and no effect at all - I have even been looking in the bathroom mirror to see if I can see where the injection was done - nothing. Now I am worrying that I might have no reaction at all - which is foolish, I know, but it just shows you the effect of all this on a usually logical person - I even wondered if I had actually been injected - I felt nothing.
I am finding all the reports of children being badly hurt with boiling water really disturbing. Some will be scared for life. The man who made claims for inhaling steam - maybe death by boiling would be appropriate in his case.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Feb 12, 2021)

Drummer said:


> Now I am worrying that I might have no reaction at all - which is foolish, I know, but it just shows you the effect of all this on a usually logical person


Yes, maybe they should hand out vouchers for an antibody test, which could be used (after a couple of weeks) if you didn't have any reaction and were worried? (I seem to remember we have "capacity" for a bunch of antibody tests per day but hardly any are used.)


----------



## eggyg (Feb 12, 2021)

Drummer said:


> Over 24 hours later and no effect at all - I have even been looking in the bathroom mirror to see if I can see where the injection was done - nothing. Now I am worrying that I might have no reaction at all - which is foolish, I know, but it just shows you the effect of all this on a usually logical person - I even wondered if I had actually been injected - I felt nothing.
> I am finding all the reports of children being badly hurt with boiling water really disturbing. Some will be scared for life. The man who made claims for inhaling steam - maybe death by boiling would be appropriate in his case.


I’m the same. Never felt a thing. No mark or tenderness,  I actually wondered if they’d really given me it too. It’s only been a few hours though, I’ll report back tomorrow.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 12, 2021)

eggyg said:


> I’m the same. Never felt a thing. No mark or tenderness,  I actually wondered if they’d really given me it too. It’s only been a few hours though, I’ll report back tomorrow.


Maybe that IS the reaction - conspiracy theories post injection - anyone else?


----------



## Gwynn (Feb 12, 2021)

I have been offered, and accepted the first jab for 19th Feb in Lytham. Feel really good about it too.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 12, 2021)

eggyg said:


> I’m the same. Never felt a thing. No mark or tenderness,  I actually wondered if they’d really given me it too. It’s only been a few hours though, I’ll report back tomorrow.


I had mine at 5pm yesterday only noticed some tenderness in the are when i turned over in bed during the night.


----------



## eggyg (Feb 12, 2021)

grovesy said:


> I had mine at 5pm yesterday only noticed some tenderness in the are when i turned over in bed during the night.


I asked for mine in my right arm especially as I can only sleep on my left side. The only side effect from the flu jab which I’ve been having since 2007 and the three pneumonia jabs I’ve had in the same time frame is a tender arm whilst lying on it. Touch wood that’s all it will be with this one.


----------



## Ditto (Feb 12, 2021)

I am full of a cold, sniffles, nose like a tap and sneezing plus I think it's separate but not sure I've got vertigo again, dizzy all the time and daren't even lean forward or I'll go a over t. Should I still have my jab tomorrow?


----------



## Docb (Feb 13, 2021)

Ditto said:


> I am full of a cold, sniffles, nose like a tap and sneezing plus I think it's separate but not sure I've got vertigo again, dizzy all the time and daren't even lean forward or I'll go a over t. Should I still have my jab tomorrow?



If it were me I would go and get it done.  Mind you I would be careful not to keel over whilst there, you don't want to shut down the whole vaccination programme!

PS... I sympathise with the vertigo thing, it's one of those things you can only appreciate if it happens to you.


----------



## eggyg (Feb 13, 2021)

21 hours post vaccine. Slightly tender arm, no redness or swelling. BGs fine, but my goodness I have such a headache, woke with it at 6, took paracetamols and just had another two but not shifted. Feel a bit weak and wishy washy. Sure I’ll be fine by tomorrow.


----------



## Robin (Feb 13, 2021)

I’ve booked my jab for Tuesday! No news from our local surgery about when they’ll be running their next clinic, (they never seem to know if they’re getting any vaccine in til the last minute) but someone on our village forum pointed out that you don’t now need to wait for your letter from the NHS if you’re over 65 (and this is confirmed on the NHS booking website) so I went online and booked for the Kassam Stadium. It’s 20miles away, but I’d rather have the certainty of knowing I've been done fairly close to OH, who got his locally this week.


----------



## Sujo (Feb 13, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Thought it might be interesting to see who has been offered their first Covid vaccine injection, and whether there is much difference over the country.
> 
> No need to be overly specific if you’d prefer to keep your exact location secret, but an idea of region might be interesting.
> 
> @Becka and @Docb I think you’ve has yours. Any others?


2 weeks ago, West Norfolk


----------



## eggyg (Feb 13, 2021)

Robin said:


> I’ve booked my jab for Tuesday! No news from our local surgery about when they’ll be running their next clinic, (they never seem to know if they’re getting any vaccine in til the last minute) but someone on our village forum pointed out that you don’t now need to wait for your letter from the NHS if you’re over 65 (and this is confirmed on the NHS booking website) so I went online and booked for the Kassam Stadium. It’s 20miles away, but I’d rather have the certainty of knowing I've been done fairly close to OH, who got his locally this week.


Fantastic Robin. I got a text from GP and booked via a link but the next day I received a letter from the NHS inviting me to book an appointment. It did say if you’ve got one booked with GP just ignore. I know there’s no vaccination centre in our town I don’t know where the nearest one. Glad I got it locally. Our surgery has started 65-69 today, one of Mr Eggy’s brothers got a text yesterday morning and he’s in today. I was the only one in yesterday!


----------



## Ceefdee (Feb 13, 2021)

My son, 28, and I, 59, both T1D have literally just been text by GP with link to book and getting our vaccines on Friday. Don't know if the fact that we are Met Police and teacher has anything to do with it but very grateful all the same. Don't think it will be long before Diabetes group is rolled out more widely. Thank you NHS.


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 13, 2021)

Ceefdee said:


> My son, 28, and I, 59, both T1D have literally just been text by GP with link to book and getting our vaccines on Friday. Don't know if the fact that we are Met Police and teacher has anything to do with it but very grateful all the same. Don't think it will be long before Diabetes group is rolled out more widely. Thank you NHS.


I'm getting mine thursday, I'm 44, diabetic and work in a supermarket. I got a text from gp yesterday. It will certainly be a bit of weight off my shoulders.


----------



## Ditto (Feb 13, 2021)

Had mine this morning, just lied to a couple of questions, thought sod it, and I didn't even feel it. Only blip was trying to get out of the centre spent a good amount of time trying to pull open an exit door instead of pushing. Good grief.


----------



## Billychick (Feb 14, 2021)

Had mine yesterday - arm feels like its been bashed a million times, but its a small price to pay.  Was really glad to get it


----------



## Sharron1 (Feb 14, 2021)

Had mine this morning. Am so happy, celebrated with a half slice of carrot cake... no testing today


----------



## trophywench (Feb 14, 2021)

Billychick said:


> Had mine yesterday - arm feels like its been bashed a million times, but its a small price to pay.  Was really glad to get it


Mine hurt for about 3 days - sitting on our 3 piece suite and lifting my elbow up as far as the arms (couple of inches at most) hurt let alone higher.  My muscle did NOT like it.  Ridiculous


----------



## Sharron1 (Feb 14, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Mine hurt for about 3 days - sitting on our 3 piece suite and lifting my elbow up as far as the arms (couple of inches at most) hurt let alone higher.  My muscle did NOT like it.  Ridiculous


That's  interesting because the jabber told me not to lift anything heavy for 24 hours. I didn't think to ask why


----------



## eggyg (Feb 14, 2021)

@trophywench my arm is very achy today. Headache gone thank goodness though.


----------



## Collins (Feb 14, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Thought it might be interesting to see who has been offered their first Covid vaccine injection, and whether there is much difference over the country.
> 
> No need to be overly specific if you’d prefer to keep your exact location secret, but an idea of region might be interesting.
> 
> @Becka and @Docb I think you’ve has yours. Any others?


Had mine, northampton


----------



## Drummer (Feb 14, 2021)

Jabbed 2pm Thursday - no swelling - then over the next few days a sore throat, very slight increase in temperature, almost normal, then tinnitus then suddenly diarrhoea that went away as suddenly as it came and now after 3 days, much better but still with some tinnitus, not as bad as it was, but persistent and annoying. The sides of my neck are still tender to touch (so I am not touching them)
Yes - I think it is weird too.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 14, 2021)

Mmmmm - aren't there lymph nodes in the sides of our necks?  ISTR they are very much involved with our immunity?  How are your armpits and groin?


----------



## grovesy (Feb 14, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Mmmmm - aren't there lymph nodes in the sides of our necks?  ISTR they are very much involved with our immunity?  How are your armpits and groin?


It was listed as a rare side effect on the leaflet we were given with or Pfizer vaccine.


----------



## johntheterrier (Feb 14, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Thought it might be interesting to see who has been offered their first Covid vaccine injection, and whether there is much difference over the country.
> 
> No need to be overly specific if you’d prefer to keep your exact location secret, but an idea of region might be interesting.
> 
> @Becka and @Docb I think you’ve has yours. Any others?


Had mine yesterday, West Yorkshire


----------



## ColinUK (Feb 15, 2021)

Two minutes ago I had the text offering me the jab. Booked for first thing wednesday morning - at Lord's Cricket Ground. 
It was that or a conference centre near Parliament Sq so thought I'd opt for the MCC and a lovely walk home through the Regent's Park afterwards. 
Obviously no idea if it'll be the AZ or the Pfizer but I don't really care.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 15, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Mmmmm - aren't there lymph nodes in the sides of our necks?  ISTR they are very much involved with our immunity?  How are your armpits and groin?


No problems elsewhere - and the tenderness in the neck has gone now - there was slight swelling in there too, also gone.
Today is 4 days from the jab on day zero, and I am feeling quite a bit better - still some tinnitus, but far less than it was, just a background hiss not standing under a waterfall noise.
I always had problems with tonsillitis from only taking half a course of antibiotics as a young teenager to being given a new one on the market when very ill in my twenties after nothing helped and I was too ill to be sent to hospital (It was the middle of a flu epidemic) I always get a few days of sore throat whenever my immune system is challenged, though that is very few and far between these days.


----------



## HenryBennett (Feb 15, 2021)

15 days since I had the first jab. 2nd one booked. I think after 21 days there’s quite a high level of immunity. Pfizer vaccine and no adverse reaction.


----------



## Sharron1 (Feb 16, 2021)

Now onto jab 2  which I know is months away. I have checked it out and to celebrate the jabbing I will buy a slice of chocolate and orange cake.It looks delicious and is probably loaded with carbs. 12 or so weeks to go.


----------



## ColinUK (Feb 16, 2021)

As many of us are either jabbed or on the way to being jabbed I thought I’d bring this initiative to everyone’s attention. 
It’s a drive for donations to support the WHO Global COVID vaccination program. 









						Arm in Arm
					






					www.arminarm.net


----------



## ColinUK (Feb 16, 2021)

Sharron1 said:


> Now onto jab 2  which I know is months away. I have checked it out and to celebrate the jabbing I will buy a slice of chocolate and orange cake.It looks delicious and is probably loaded with carbs. 12 or so weeks to go.


Homemade or a shop bought treat?

Can it be injected directly into my arm?


----------



## eggyg (Feb 16, 2021)

ColinUK said:


> As many of us are either jabbed or on the way to being jabbed I thought I’d bring this initiative to everyone’s attention.
> It’s a drive for donations to support the WHO Global COVID vaccination program.
> 
> 
> ...


What a brilliant incentive, I’ve donated. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Sharron1 (Feb 16, 2021)

ColinUK said:


> Homemade or a shop bought treat?
> 
> Can it be injected directly into my arm?


Well home made by someone and to be bought from the local chi chi coffee shop (that has been open throughout every lockdown). Although I am now spoilt for choice a new French shop has just opened, I had a look today and the Cinnamon pastry (or should I say gateau) looks delicious. I have enough time to consider my options. I can do many things but alas cooking/baking is really not for me. Once again the irony doesn't escape me. Prior to diagnosis I didn't go near cakes or biscuits but now... As for intravenous, where would be the fun in that?


----------



## Robin (Feb 16, 2021)

All done and dusted.
Had the Oxford vaccine, some of which is made literally round the corner from the Kassam stadium...although it then has to go several times round the country to be packed and finished before returning to where it started.
Went into the big Sainsbury’s next door to the stadium and bought a few things I can’t get locally, so killed two birds with one stone, and if my BG control goes AWOL later, it’ll probably be the fault of the doughnut that ‘accidentally' found its way into my basket, not the vaccine.
Would never have thought of it if @Sharron1 hadn't led me astray!


----------



## trophywench (Feb 16, 2021)

I could just do complete justice to a slice of Gateau St Honore ..... nowhere locally to get any such thing though, Druckers going bust was devastating to former afficionados like me, but looking on the bright side, can't blame them for my fat .......


----------



## Sharron1 (Feb 16, 2021)

trophywench said:


> I could just do complete justice to a slice of Gateau St Honore ..... nowhere locally to get any such thing though, Druckers going bust was devastating to former afficionados like me, but looking on the bright side, can't blame them for my fat .......
> 
> 
> Robin said:
> ...


----------



## Robin (Feb 16, 2021)

_Ah, Robin, believe me it wouldn't be the first time that that accusation has been laid at my door. The main thing is did you enjoy the doughnut_?
Haven't eaten it yet, was saving it for my afternoon cuppa, but a thought suddenly occurred to me, what happens if I start getting a reaction to the jab and go off my food? Better make sure of it now, methinks!


----------



## ColinUK (Feb 16, 2021)

trophywench said:


> I could just do complete justice to a slice of Gateau St Honore ..... nowhere locally to get any such thing though, Druckers going bust was devastating to former afficionados like me, but looking on the bright side, can't blame them for my fat .......


They come in slices? I thought they only ever made them in single portions no matter the size!


----------



## ColinUK (Feb 16, 2021)

Robin said:


> _Ah, Robin, believe me it wouldn't be the first time that that accusation has been laid at my door. The main thing is did you enjoy the doughnut_?
> Haven't eaten it yet, was saving it for my afternoon cuppa, but a thought suddenly occurred to me, what happens if I start getting a reaction to the jab and go off my food? Better make sure of it now, methinks!


You're a smart cookie that's for sure! And I like your thinking! 
Although I won't be indulging after my pricking tomorrow morning. (He says now.....)


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Feb 16, 2021)

Drummer said:


> No problems elsewhere - and the tenderness in the neck has gone now - there was slight swelling in there too, also gone.
> Today is 4 days from the jab on day zero, and I am feeling quite a bit better - still some tinnitus, but far less than it was, just a background hiss not standing under a waterfall noise.
> I always had problems with tonsillitis from only taking half a course of antibiotics as a young teenager to being given a new one on the market when very ill in my twenties after nothing helped and I was too ill to be sent to hospital (It was the middle of a flu epidemic) I always get a few days of sore throat whenever my immune system is challenged, though that is very few and far between these days.


Drummer I love your avator❤️


----------



## trophywench (Feb 16, 2021)

Even I couldn't eat one nearly a meter diameter Colin!  The smallest D's did was 12 portion - they went up to 72 maximum, but you had to order them a week in advance, next day for the 12 portion.  They always had a 24 portion one to buy one portion or a couple of portions in their shops.


----------



## ColinUK (Feb 16, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Even I couldn't eat one nearly a meter diameter Colin!  The smallest D's did was 12 portion - they went up to 72 maximum, but you had to order them a week in advance, next day for the 12 portion.  They always had a 24 portion one to buy one portion or a couple of portions in their shops.


I’ve said it before and I’ll say it again, if it comes in one box/bag etc then it’s a serving for one!


----------



## Drummer (Feb 16, 2021)

Annette&Bertie said:


> Drummer I love your avator❤️


I used to get a Rupert Annual every Christmas - I have a Rupert scarf.
The annuals were thrown out with a lot of other things which would have brought in a lot of money - I still pick up any I see in charity shops.
No wonder I have always had such a vivid imagination....


----------



## gabriele (Feb 17, 2021)

Got the Pfilzer/ Biontech vaccine . Everything and everybody was friendly , calm  and well organized .


----------



## ColinUK (Feb 17, 2021)

I was hoping for this....


I expected more this... 


And I got this...


----------



## ColinUK (Feb 17, 2021)

And someone sent me this...


----------



## Christy (Feb 17, 2021)

ColinUK said:


> I was hoping for this....
> View attachment 16219
> 
> I expected this


Oh, you'd have to fight with me for him


----------



## ColinUK (Feb 17, 2021)

Christy said:


> Oh, you'd have to fight with me for him


Back of the queue you!!!


----------



## Leadinglights (Feb 17, 2021)

Just had my Oxford/Astra vaccine at the Stoneleigh Agricultural Centre, Warks. Very well organised, good social distancing, very quick. Only people who had driven themselves required to wait 15 min otherwise straight out. Felt safer than it would at the GP with shared entry for 2 surgeries and the pharmacy.


----------



## ColinUK (Feb 17, 2021)

To celebrate the jabbing I’ve knocked this little delight up... 
sugar free


----------



## aparsonsmoore (Feb 17, 2021)

Got my jab today in Rugby. Very efficient service - arrived, answered some questions and went in straight away. Given Pfizer vaccine as this was available today. Apparently you receive the vaccine du jour although I heard that some people had refused the vaccine as thy favoured one over another. Very happy and thanks to the NHS and the volunteers who provided this service.


----------



## Lucyr (Feb 18, 2021)

ColinUK said:


> And someone sent me this... View attachment 16222


My BMI is low at the GP because they have my height recorded as 6ft5 rather than 5ft5. I once got a letter that said no change in weight but BMI reduced from x to y following increase in height. At age 32.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo (Feb 18, 2021)

I had my first Oxford Astra Zeneca on Friday 5th Feb. Apart from a slight muscle ache for a few days no other ill effects.

On Tues this week(11 days later) I noticed a red rash around the jab area and it felt a little tender there. 
It's fading. Has anyone else had this sort of thing, or is it just coincidence and not related to the vaccine jab?

Dez


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 18, 2021)

Jab done, I think she used the sharpest needle in the box. Now to decide what to do about shielding.


----------



## HYC (Feb 18, 2021)

Hello. I'm fairy new to this site. To my surprise, I got a phone call yesterday and I've got an injection today. I live in Central Bedfordshire.


----------



## MrMattBentley (Feb 18, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Thought it might be interesting to see who has been offered their first Covid vaccine injection, and whether there is much difference over the country.
> 
> No need to be overly specific if you’d prefer to keep your exact location secret, but an idea of region might be interesting.
> 
> @Becka and @Docb I think you’ve has yours. Any others?


Had mine Tuesday, the Pfizer one in Sheffield. Sore arm and ridiculous high blood sugars but otherwise all good.


----------



## ColinUK (Feb 18, 2021)

Diabetic Frog said:


> Just had the Oxford AZ, my arm feels like It's radiating heat.
> Extremely well organised and only took 20 minutes all in.


Are you sure it wasn’t Readybrek?


----------



## mark king (Feb 18, 2021)

trophywench said:


> I could just do complete justice to a slice of Gateau St Honore ..... nowhere locally to get any such thing though, Druckers going bust was devastating to former afficionados like me, but looking on the bright side, can't blame them for my fat .......


AHHHHH Druckers - Yes Jenny, it was the only way my wife could get me to go shopping with her was the promise of a Drucker coffee and cake.  I believe some of the original stores [old original ones] may still survive.


----------



## mark king (Feb 18, 2021)

*There you go Jenny all may not be lost*​Patisserie Valerie announces new Sainsbury’s partnership in 250 stores​By
Ava Szajna-Hopgood
 - November 25, 2020


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 18, 2021)

6 hours after my jab I'm starting to feel tired and headachey. Hope it passes over night. If I feel like this in the morning I'll be giving work a miss.


----------



## Tonybeedsy1 (Feb 18, 2021)

I've got mine tomorrow. Aged 57 from West Yorkshire


----------



## Lucyr (Feb 18, 2021)

Seems lots are hearing now, I’ve still heard nothing here.


----------



## ColinUK (Feb 18, 2021)

Stitch147 said:


> 6 hours after my jab I'm starting to feel tired and headachey. Hope it passes over night. If I feel like this in the morning I'll be giving work a miss.


That’s what I did today. Was utterly poleaxed today until about 4pm. 
Now feel perfectly fine so was a day and a half for me.


----------



## goodybags (Feb 18, 2021)

Lucyr said:


> Seems lots are hearing now, I’ve still heard nothing here.


Your not the only one who hasn’t heard anything yet, they’ve not contacted me either..


----------



## Martin9 (Feb 19, 2021)

Got my appointment through today for next Wednesday 24/02, I’m 59 and in SW Scotland...


----------



## TotallyAverage (Feb 19, 2021)

Having mine today, was very surprised when they called to offer me one since I'm 25 so I thought it wouldn't be my turn for a while yet.


----------



## Martin9 (Feb 19, 2021)

TotallyAverage said:


> Having mine today, was very surprised when they called to offer me one since I'm 25 so I thought it wouldn't be my turn for a while yet.


What region you from ..?


----------



## helli (Feb 19, 2021)

goodybags said:


> Your not the only one who hasn’t heard anything yet, they’ve not contacted me either..


Me neither but given Tier 6 (those of us under 65 with diabetes) has the largest number of people in it, I am not surprised we will be contacted at different times. 
I don't plan to chase anyone unless I still haven't herd at the end of next month.


----------



## Martin9 (Feb 19, 2021)

TotallyAverage said:


> Having mine today, was very surprised when they called to offer me one since I'm 25 so I thought it wouldn't be my turn for a while yet.


I think T1 are higher in priority, as they should be..


----------



## TotallyAverage (Feb 19, 2021)

Martin9 said:


> What region you from ..?


North Yorkshire


----------



## sololite (Feb 19, 2021)

My invite came by text yesterday and I had the Oxford one today. I am 60 and assume I got it because of my diabetes. I am in elmbridge.


----------



## Inka (Feb 19, 2021)

I had mine this afternoon. I had the Pfizer one. 

My arm feels a bit sore and heavy but I’m ok so far. I had a headache today anyway due to a bad night’s sleep so that’s bothering me more than my arm so far!


----------



## Deleted member 25429 (Feb 19, 2021)

I’ve just had the text ... all booked for Sunday morning. Never been on sick rules so hoping my levels don’t play up . Everyday is a school day with type 1


----------



## Becka (Feb 19, 2021)

I received a text message from the local hospital trust yesterday, which seems rather late as everyone C.E.V. was supposed to have already been offered theirs.

Not often I get to praise my G.P. surgery, but thank goodness they offered me one early.  That is a month of shielding it should save me, assuming that restrictions are relaxed by the time of my second dose.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 19, 2021)

One week later and I am feeling really brilliant - yes a few side effects - sore throat and swollen neck for a few days, some coughing but I really feel bright eyed and bushy tailed now.
I wondered is it was the reverse of psychosomatic illness - but I don't do psycho anything except lose my temper - Viking ancestry to blame there - second jab can't come around soon enough for me. Well it can, but you know what I mean.


----------



## Purple_Panda (Feb 19, 2021)

Having mine next Wednesday 24th February at 08:10 to be precise.


----------



## TotallyAverage (Feb 19, 2021)

Just been and had the Pfizer one, very organised system, even got a sticker . Unfortunately had to come home and break the news to my staunchly antivax dad, who has taken the calm and adult response of refusing to speak to me, crying, then complaining about it on twitter. Anyone else had to deal with antivax friends/family?


----------



## HenryBennett (Feb 19, 2021)

TotallyAverage said:


> Just been and had the Pfizer one, very organised system, even got a sticker . Unfortunately had to come home and break the news to my staunchly antivax dad, who has taken the calm and adult response of refusing to speak to me, crying, then complaining about it on twitter. Anyone else had to deal with antivax friends/family?


Yes, I have some friends with whom I agree to disagree  They put their faith in homeopathy


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Feb 19, 2021)

TotallyAverage said:


> even got a sticker


That's not fair! I didn't get a sticker.


----------



## Gwynn (Feb 19, 2021)

I had mine today at 11am. Really well organised. The whole experience was quite pleasant.

Pfizer. No sticker though. Perhaps time for an off8cial complaint!

No pain or after effects as far as I can tell. BG exactly the same as this morning too. Perhaps the extra exercise that I did today helped keep it stable.


----------



## TotallyAverage (Feb 19, 2021)

Bruce Stephens said:


> That's not fair! I didn't get a sticker.





Gwynn said:


> No sticker though. Perhaps time for an off8cial complaint!


That's not on, here's a virtual one for you both


----------



## Robin (Feb 19, 2021)

TotallyAverage said:


> That's not on, here's a virtual one for you both View attachment 16247


Oh! I just realised I got one! they used it to stick my card to the accompanying leaflet, though, so I didn’t drop it in a puddle on the way out, and I didn’t really take on board that it was a sticker!


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 19, 2021)

Well after feeling rough last night I didnt feel too bad today. Sore arm which was painful to raise up too high, which made filling shelves at work interesting. Arm where injection was done is lovely and warm with a lovely bump. Felt a bit more tired than normal throughout the day.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 20, 2021)

Stitch147 said:


> Well after feeling rough last night I didnt feel too bad today. Sore arm which was painful to raise up too high, which made filling shelves at work interesting. Arm where injection was done is lovely and warm with a lovely bump. Felt a bit more tired than normal throughout the day.


I had the muscle ache in my arm from the next day @Stitch147 - jab Sunday so that was Monday.  On Weds went to bed, thinking Oooh, is this a bit OTT .... think I'll have to ring my GP tomorrow .... Thursday got up and there it wasn't !

Incidentally Pete had his first and said to the girl didn't he get a sweetie for being a good boy?  - and she said No, sorry, she hadn't got any sweeties, but hang on, here's a sticker instead!  Took it off his T shirt that night and stuck it on the bedroom door frame where it stayed until I decided to bin it - after all she hadn't given me one, had she!


----------



## Peter2104 (Feb 20, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Thought it might be interesting to see who has been offered their first Covid vaccine injection, and whether there is much difference over the country.
> 
> No need to be overly specific if you’d prefer to keep your exact location secret, but an idea of region might be interesting.
> 
> @Becka and @Docb I think you’ve has yours. Any others?


Age 71 - Hampshire first dose 5 Feb


----------



## Ditto (Feb 20, 2021)

I just had a sore arm for a day, Mum didn't have anything, my friend's brother got flu symptoms but is okay now, lady living next door to my sister says she's not having the jab because she's healthy.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 20, 2021)

Ditto said:


> I just had a sore arm for a day, Mum didn't have anything, my friend's brother got flu symptoms but is okay now, lady living next door to my sister says she's not having the jab because she's healthy.


Well so were many of the people with the long term effects of the virus before they caught it.


----------



## Ditto (Feb 20, 2021)

I just worry because I'm meeting peoples all the time who are not having the jab. If enough refuse it will this hinder us beating the spread of the virus?


----------



## grovesy (Feb 20, 2021)

Ditto said:


> I just worry because I'm meeting peoples all the time who are not having the jab. If enough refuse it will this hinder us beating the spread of the virus?


You still should be taking precautions even though you have had the jab.They are still not sure yet it prevents us from carrying and passing the virus on.


----------



## Steff (Feb 20, 2021)

Age 38,West London, had mine 3rd Feb


----------



## goodybags (Feb 20, 2021)

Had mine this afternoon, good to have it
have been booked in for the 2nd (in 12 weeks time)

had the Oxford Vaccine no side effects


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 21, 2021)

Did anyone else experience itchiness at the injection site?
Had my jab thursday, area was swollen and red yesterday. Last night and today its extremely itchy. 
Anyone else?


----------



## rebrascora (Feb 21, 2021)

Stitch147 said:


> Did anyone else experience itchiness at the injection site?
> Had my jab thursday, area was swollen and red yesterday. Last night and today its extremely itchy.
> Anyone else?


I had a little itchiness along with a little swelling and a little soreness. Nothing desperate though.


----------



## Perfect10 (Feb 21, 2021)

Just wondered what they ask about allergies? I am a bit nervous about the Pfizer jab as I have a massive allergy to ibuprofen which put me in hospital for over 3 weeks a few years ago? Unlikely to get the vaccination for a while though as not in a risk category.


----------



## Becka (Feb 21, 2021)

I gave consent over the phone, where they asked then if I had any allergies.

When I arrived at the location I had to fill out a form which did include a section for allergies etc, but I was asked if I went through that on the phone so only needed to complete the name and adress section.

When I went into the room I am pretty sure I was asked if I had any allergies before being given the shot.

You will only not be given a shot if you are allergic to the ingredients of the vaccine.  You can see what these are now if you want to make sure which will be safe for you.

Pfizer/BioNTech: https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...n-pfizerbiontech-covid-19-vaccine#ingredients

Oxford/AstraZeneca: https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...ca#what-covid-19-vaccine-astrazeneca-contains

Moderna: https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...na#contents-of-the-pack-and-other-information

Although the Moderna vaccine has been approved, the U.K. will not have any supply until at least next month.


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 21, 2021)

Before being given the injection I was asked if I had any allergies to anything.


----------



## Inka (Feb 21, 2021)

Stitch147 said:


> Did anyone else experience itchiness at the injection site?
> Had my jab thursday, area was swollen and red yesterday. Last night and today its extremely itchy.
> Anyone else?



I had some itchiness a few hours after. I purposely didn’t touch the injection site but I got the feeling that if I’d rubbed or scratched at it, it would have itched more. A bit like one of those bumps you get that itch more the more you scratch.

My arm is still a bit sensitive today (had the vaccination on Friday) but seems to have improved a lot overnight. I also feel better in myself as I felt a bit achy and headachy yesterday and like the glands in my neck were a bit swollen.


----------



## Sharron1 (Feb 21, 2021)

I have a friend ( that might have to be reconfigured in the future) who refuses to have the vax. Her argument is that she loves to travel and feels therefore she has no choice but to have the vaccine. Where angels fear to tread,  off I go. I said she did have a choice not  to to have  the vaccine  but that could possibly curtail her travelling. I also asked if when she travelled did she have vaccinations necessary for certain countries eg yellow fever etc? Yes, was her response. She continued to rell me that she was anti establishment. I decided enough was enough and went away with my smiley Covid sticker.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 21, 2021)

I had mine on Friday.  I was definitely asked about any allergies, and medications checked before they jabbed me.  All very efficient.

Initially I felt fine then I felt feverish yesterday, and again last night.  Struggled to keep glucose levels on target throughout.  I have the sore arm which I would expect as they stuck a needle in my muscle.  As @Flower has said it is good to know we have an active immune system that gets some things right, and doesn’t just waste its time destroying beta cells.

Has anyone else had pain in the lymph system under the injected arm.  That was new one on me today.  I don’t remember that being mentioned.


----------



## merrymunky (Feb 21, 2021)

I had my first dose on Monday. But because I am a front line worker (special needs teacher so classed as social care) not because of the diabetes!


----------



## JollyJack74 (Feb 21, 2021)

Our local doctor went on a mission to inject the whole village lol. We had ours about three weeks ago, we are both 76, all the older persons we know have had their first jab. Small village in Shropshire.


----------



## atoll (Feb 21, 2021)

shielding letter on thursday 18th by email,
friday,doctor call to arrange vaccination in surgery next friday 26th
saturday,email from microsoft asking which operating system i would like for mind control chip........
SW Coronaville' cornwall


----------



## Deleted member 25429 (Feb 21, 2021)

Had mine today ...had the Oxford was very impressed with how well organised it was. Just waiting to see what it does to my sugar levels


----------



## travellor (Feb 22, 2021)

Had mine yesterday. 
I woke up with a mild headache today, but that's about it so far.


----------



## What the..? (Feb 22, 2021)

My husband (who is a bit older than me) had his just over a week ago, earlier than expected but I think that's probably down to there being a slower uptake in our part of London.  No worries at all about how it was organised.  He did have some of the listed side effects for a day or two, nausea, aching, slight headache, but other than that all fine.  I'm looking forward to getting mine and if I have any similar side effects I think it'll be well worth it.


----------



## Deleted member 25429 (Feb 22, 2021)

Freddie1966 said:


> Had mine today ...had the Oxford was very impressed with how well organised it was. Just waiting to see what it does to my sugar levels


Woken up this morning with low sugars thumping headache and sore throat I feel rotten . Day in bed for me


----------



## camerong (Feb 22, 2021)

had mine 20/2/21 in Liverpool. Age 57. Type 3c


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 22, 2021)

Arm is still itchy, not as bad today, I've reported this via the yellow card system as it's not mentioned as a potential side effect.


----------



## ValG (Feb 22, 2021)

Had my Oxford vaccine today in Scotland. Very impressed with my GP Surgery and I am delighted to receive it. I had Covid last April and ended up with Long Covid so was a little bit apprehensive, but if I get some side effects I don’t mind as it’s worth it in the long run


----------



## nonethewiser (Feb 22, 2021)

Not heard anything yet.


----------



## eggyg (Feb 23, 2021)

nonethewiser said:


> Not heard anything yet.


Mr Eggy hasn’t yet and he’s in group 6. My sister-in -law, age 63, group 7 got hers on Sunday! Different GP surgery to ours. We’re Carlisle Healthcare. Fingers crossed very soon.


----------



## steven (Feb 23, 2021)

Straight in, straight out, no messing  ..headachey the morning after yesterday's tea time Oxford/AstraZeneca jab  ..but this cleared after a few hours  ..a fabulously well organised NHS COVID-19 Vaccination Centre, is Sheffield Arena.

Whilst I'm at it  ..for future reference, I've filed  ..the booking invitation letter  ..a hard copy of the email confirming the appointments  ..the ✻Patient Information Leaflet✻  ..the vaccine record card  ..and the COVID-19 sticker  ..in a pocket display book.


----------



## Brava210 (Feb 23, 2021)

I'm booked into GP's for Vaccine tomorrow at 9.30............


----------



## Brava210 (Feb 24, 2021)

Had my Oxford today (Bristol).
I was the only person in there...Odd


----------



## louloulou (Feb 24, 2021)

Ive just had the call got mine on Friday really nervous if honest


----------



## Brava210 (Feb 24, 2021)

louloulou said:


> Ive just had the call got mine on Friday really nervous if honest


Honestly, nothing to worry about. I have had no side affects at all really

Gary


----------



## stephknits (Feb 24, 2021)

Heard nothing yet for Alice, 17, or me, 50.  Not so bothered about me as I am furloughed, but Alice is anxious about going back to college.  Gave in  and rang the surgery today who have no vaccine.  All the other local surgeries are better supplied and are moving on to lower groups.  Hope to hear soon.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 25, 2021)

I've had mine (Oxford AZ) a couple of days ago too. It was very smooth and efficiently organised. Given a 10 minute slot at a local health centre, and there was no hanging around or mingling.

Very little fallout. A slightly thick-headed feeling, and a modest rise in BG after a couple of days, but not even much of a sore arm 

Hope your surgery get some supplies in soon @stephknits


----------



## eggyg (Feb 25, 2021)

Mr Eggy (age 60, group 6 as has chronic heart condition) had a text this morning. Booked in for Saturday morning. So relieved that there’s only two weeks between us.


----------



## AJLang (Feb 25, 2021)

My partner and I both had the Pfizer jab yesterday. Slight problem with sugars bouncing during the night and even more tired than usual but apart from that everything so far has been fine.


----------



## Broomey (Feb 25, 2021)

Had mine yesterday. Pfizer in Northamptonshire. Headache for a few hours which has now gone. Arm still aches but no worse than flu jab.


----------



## firefly60 (Feb 25, 2021)

having mine on Saturday , everybody seems to have different side effects


----------



## Brava210 (Feb 25, 2021)

I was told by nurse, if I didn't get side affects after by12 hours I would be fine........It hit me at 02:00AM - 18 hours after jab,
shivers, freezing cold and headache. Strange also, a wrist issue that hasn't troubled me for years, swelled up and very painful. It's all cleared up now though.


----------



## Spoon (Feb 25, 2021)

I had my first through work on the 26th Jan, have since had a shielding email, letter and then a letter saying ‘book your vaccine’ however my husband has actually been rung by our GP and offered a jab and he has no vulnerabilities on ‘the list’ he is however over 50 (just) if that makes any difference ‍♀️


----------



## snowball12 (Feb 25, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Thought it might be interesting to see who has been offered their first Covid vaccine injection, and whether there is much difference over the country.
> 
> No need to be overly specific if you’d prefer to keep your exact location secret, but an idea of region might be interesting.
> 
> @Becka and @Docb I think you’ve has yours. Any others?


Mine is tomorrow


----------



## Micky2278 (Feb 25, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Thought it might be interesting to see who has been offered their first Covid vaccine injection, and whether there is much difference over the country.
> 
> No need to be overly specific if you’d prefer to keep your exact location secret, but an idea of region might be interesting.
> 
> @Becka and @Docb I think you’ve has yours. Any others?



I'm having mine on sun morn Wigan area


----------



## stephknits (Feb 25, 2021)

Am part of a local type 1 parent Facebook gp.  They were all saying how their teens were getting vaccine, but that it had to be Pfizer for under 18s.  I realised this was probably not available at our surgery, but they hadn't mentioned it.  Emailed to confirm, got no reply.  Resorted to ringing again today to be told they didn't do Pfizer, they wouldn't give her the Astra Zeneca (some local surgeries are giving it as they don't have the Pfizer and apparently giving it to under 18s is at GPS discretion) and they wouldn't refer her anywhere else to get it.  They said we had to ring 119 instead.  We rang 119, they said they don't deal with under 18s and they can't be booked through the online vaccination Centre system and we had to get it through our gp surgery.  We rang the gp surgery back who said they didn't know and would get a gp to ring us tomorrow.  All thenother local surgeries are either referring them, giving g them the other vaccine or have access to Pfizer.  Will see what tomorrow brings


----------



## WendyB61 (Feb 25, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Thought it might be interesting to see who has been offered their first Covid vaccine injection, and whether there is much difference over the country.
> 
> No need to be overly specific if you’d prefer to keep your exact location secret, but an idea of region might be interesting.
> 
> @Becka and @Docb I think you’ve has yours. Any others?


No not had mine not had a letter and I’ve got type 2 diabetes and heart disease


----------



## DavidG89 (Feb 25, 2021)

I got mine today, 31 type 1. Got a phone call from the GP at 1115am saying that several people hadn't turned up and they didn't want any going to waste. I got it at 1145am. Good steady flow of people getting them from 3 GPs, process was to confirm name, address, roll up sleeve, jab, card with a return date for second dose then out the door. I was the youngest by at least 20 years from the other people attending.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 25, 2021)

WendyB61 said:


> No not had mine not had a letter and I’ve got type 2 diabetes and heart disease



Hopefully it will come through soon for you @WendyB61 

Some surgeries / areas seem to be having to take things slightly more slowly because of vaccine supplies I think?


----------



## snowball12 (Feb 25, 2021)

snowball12 said:


> Mine is tomorrow. I'm in S Wales


----------



## Teddy* (Feb 25, 2021)

I’ve  had my Pfizer vaccination this afternoon. I’m 53 Type 1 and had the text last week to book an appointment. I am so grateful to receive it - what a roller coaster of a year - At times,  I’ve never felt so vulnerable. I’m completely blown away by the speed and efficiency the vaccine programme has been delivered. Will be sleeping a little better tonight and feeling very grateful
Ps no side effects as yet!


----------



## grainger (Feb 25, 2021)

I’m getting really anxious about it now. Kids back to school soon and my gp surgery seems to be really slow stating last week they were doing groups 4 & 5. Finding the difference between surgeries etc disheartening.

guess I just need to keep trying to remain calm.


----------



## TrevA (Feb 26, 2021)

I had my AZ jab on Sunday morning - Type 2 and 61 years old. We just go online and book it via Swiftqueue, at one of the vaccination centres. I only had to wait 2 days for a slot, I booked it last Friday. I didn’t wait for a letter or text. I was sent a link by a friend who is a nurse. It said no need to wait for a letter. I then got a text on Weds of this week asking me to get booked in!

No side effects for me, apart from a sore arm, but my wife had hers at the same time and had nausea and mild, flu-like symptoms, but she was OK after a day.


----------



## Peeny (Feb 27, 2021)

Had mine in the week, Bedfordshire. Hubby is 62, but is having to wait for his.


----------



## nonethewiser (Feb 27, 2021)

Wife was booked in yesterday afternoon at gp surgery, low & behold own letter arrived on morning, kind staff managed to fit my jab around same time to save two journeys, well pleased with that.

Didn't hurt & arm was fine last night, woke today it is tender at top but nowt bad, thought bg would go daft in reaction to vaccine but managed to stay in green zone all night, flu vaccine nearly always has opposite effect.


----------



## NotPink (Feb 27, 2021)

Docb said:


> Come on everybody, cool it down.
> 
> At the heart of this debate there is a dilemma.  The notion that there may be downsides to vaccination have validity.  The notion that there are downsides to not being vaccinated also have validity.  It's a matter of argument, opinion, prejudice and a lot of other things which determine where any individual arrives at when considering their own approach to the issue.
> 
> ...


At 70 yrs we deliberately debated the argument regarding vaccination. We decided to have it. And we did 3 wks ago. I was relatively poorly with all the list that 1 in 10 people suffer from, for over a week.
My husband was fine.

But I realised that to have it was responsible for me. My doctor said he would be first in line if it was offered as he had a duty of care to his patients. He is 70 yrs. That sorted it.

I do understand why people are sceptical, we don't get all the information we are entitled to. They do have a choice. Only certain information is available and the rest undisclosed until deemed fit to release.
But we will all probably be in the same boat if things go belly up.


----------



## Berenice (Feb 27, 2021)

Had mine earlier this morning at my GP surgery. North Wales. The Oxford, AstraZeneca vaccine. I'm 49 type 2 diabetic, non medicated, diet/exercise controlled. It was the easiest most efficient vaccine I've ever had. They had the setup nailed in my doctor's. Now to wait and see what, if any, side effects occur.


----------



## NotPink (Feb 27, 2021)

Glad you felt safe in the surgery wetting. I was so worried about venturing out for mine as we'd been shielding for a year. But everything was monitored and organised well. You may not get any side effects...well done.


----------



## NotPink (Feb 27, 2021)

Teddy* said:


> I’ve  had my Pfizer vaccination this afternoon. I’m 53 Type 1 and had the text last week to book an appointment. I am so grateful to receive it - what a roller coaster of a year - At times,  I’ve never felt so vulnerable. I’m completely blown away by the speed and efficiency the vaccine programme has been delivered. Will be sleeping a little better tonight and feeling very grateful
> Ps no side effects as yet!


 I have been feeling as vulnerable as you mention too. It is hard to describe the elements of fear we have lived with this past year.


----------



## eggyg (Feb 27, 2021)

Mr Eggy had his this morning. Age 60, chronic heart condition.  GP surgery, same as mine, he got Pfizer, I got AZ two weeks ago.  Car park was packed but he was back out before I’d even got my phone out my pocket to have a FB scroll! Interesting to know if he has the same, if any, side effects  as me. Headache and aching all over the next day. Tender arm.


----------



## Ditto (Feb 27, 2021)

I had the other one and went straight home but my brother had the Pfizer and had to sit down for 15 minutes before he was allowed to go home. Why is this, does anybody know? I might have missed this information when trawling through the posts, apologies if so.

I just go a sore arm, he got a bad headache.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 27, 2021)

Ditto said:


> I had the other one and went straight home but my brother had the Pfizer and had to sit down for 15 minutes before he was allowed to go home. Why is this, does anybody know? I might have missed this information when trawling through the posts, apologies if so.
> 
> I just go a sore arm, he got a bad headache.


It us in case you had a severe reaction.


----------



## Catz63 (Feb 27, 2021)

I had mine last wednesday 24th Feb. Doncaster S Yorks. 57yrs. type 2


----------



## Ditto (Feb 27, 2021)

grovesy said:


> It us in case you had a severe reaction.


So they're only expecting a reaction from the Pfizer not the other?


----------



## eggyg (Feb 27, 2021)

Ditto said:


> I had the other one and went straight home but my brother had the Pfizer and had to sit down for 15 minutes before he was allowed to go home. Why is this, does anybody know? I might have missed this information when trawling through the posts, apologies if so.
> 
> I just go a sore arm, he got a bad headache.


Funnily enough they asked Mr Eggy if he was with anyone, he said yes his wife. She then told him to sit in the car for 15 minutes. When I went they said as I was being driven home I could just go! I did think it was weird and accused him of not listening properly! I drove him home so he was sitting down for 15 minutes anyways. That would explain why the car park was full!


----------



## MrDaibetes (Feb 27, 2021)

So I had the Az vaccine on Thursday. I was fine after the injection, but the day after I had a headache sore arm, and a bit of a temperature. Today (Saturday). I feel a lot better, still a bit of a headache and sore arm but nothing I can't deal with.


----------



## Becka (Feb 27, 2021)

Ditto said:


> So they're only expecting a reaction from the Pfizer not the other?



Early on there were a couple of reported cases of anaphylaxis after receiving the Pfizer vaccine, so it was made a requirement that patients need to be observed for 15 minutes in case they have this reaction.

It has not been observed as a side-effect of the AstraZeneca vaccine, so that does not have the same requirement.

Which is fortunate as if everyone had to wait it would limit how many vaccinations you can give to the size of the waiting room.  But as it is potentially fatal you cannot ignore the risk with the Pfizer vaccine.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 27, 2021)

Becka said:


> Early on there were a couple of reported cases of anaphylaxis after receiving the Pfizer vaccine, so it was made a requirement that patients need to be observed for 15 minutes in case they have this reaction.
> 
> It has not been observed as a side-effect of the AstraZeneca vaccine, so that does not have the same requirement.
> 
> Which is fortunate as if everyone had to wait it would limit how many vaccinations you can give to the size of the waiting room.  But as it is potentially fatal you cannot ignore the risk with the Pfizer vaccine.


Also the people who it was reported in had a previous history of reactions. 
The GP hub I had mine used empty consulting rooms to sit in with the doors open and stewards patrolling the corridor.


----------



## AnnieM (Feb 28, 2021)

I had mine 10 days ago. I am 59 and live in South Lakes.


----------



## Lucyr (Feb 28, 2021)

Are there still others that haven’t heard anything at all yet? Not had any communication from my GP practice so far.


----------



## nonethewiser (Feb 28, 2021)

eggyg said:


> Headache and aching all over the next day. Tender arm.



Had same eggyg, starting feeling achy all over as morning went on yesterday, plus heavy headache came on, tried going for mid morning walk but legs felt heavy &  was struggle, headed back home & went back to bed after dinner for 3 hours, felt better for it but back shoulders arms ached for rest of evening.

Feel better today, managed 2 long walks & taken paracetamol as precaution, wife had same symptoms, they say getting reaction to jab means its doing its job, hope so anyway.


----------



## admc26 (Feb 28, 2021)

Had my Pfizer yesterday (Saturday). Bit of a sore arm and achy today but nothing too dramatic!


----------



## karloc (Feb 28, 2021)

Had my first one 10 days ago here in Mid Sussex, no side effects - slightly sore at the time but no different from any other stab in the arm with a piece of steel.
After jab started getting the shielding letters


----------



## joseph wiggins (Feb 28, 2021)

Lucyr said:


> Are there still others that haven’t heard anything at all yet? Not had any communication from my GP practice so far.


Im Still Waiting, ive had no contact at all. im 41 with type 1 in Essex. I haven't read the whole 16 pages so apologies if i have missed anything, is there any links to online booking or just be patient?


----------



## karloc (Feb 28, 2021)

I just recieved a text which they got from gp record which gave a link to book, I just booked for next day and got stabbed up


----------



## Becka (Feb 28, 2021)

karloc said:


> slightly sore at the time but no different from any other stab in the arm with a piece of steel.



An interesting comment for a diabetes site, where many people may regularly stab their arms with pieces of metal!  I felt nothing from the injection, but goodness did my whole upper arm hurt the next day.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 1, 2021)

Nah - I've never stabbed either of my arms as it goes.  Shedloads of other bits of me and have been known to accidentally stab myself on other occasions eg after removing a pen needle or with sewing needles or the end of a corkscrew or something else sharp.  

Just never in the arm though! - not even after knocking a box of dressmaking pins over.

My arm hurt for 3 days then on Day 4 I got out of bed and it had stopped hurting.  All weird for me though as I certainly felt it when she did it, and I wasn't expecting it to, cos I've never had any trouble whether it's been a flu jab or a yellow fever one.

Kept falling asleep at the drop of a hat during that week too and whilst OK I'm older - both husbands (consecutive, not simultaneous!) have got up my nose the way they could sleep all evening in a chair after putting the telly on a prog I had no interest in, and not snore whatever - then as soon as they lie down in bed - drop straight off again and snore like Nelly the elephant and keep me awake!


----------



## Lucyr (Mar 1, 2021)

joseph wiggins said:


> Im Still Waiting, ive had no contact at all. im 41 with type 1 in Essex. I haven't read the whole 16 pages so apologies if i have missed anything, is there any links to online booking or just be patient?


We can’t book online for group 6, though if you got a shielding letter you can and if they get to your age group then you can also. I think it’s just be patient though the NHS England site said yesterday that everyone in groups 1-7 would have been done by this week so I’m getting a bit concerned about the lack of contact for mine. Wonder if they’ve missed me off the list. Think I’m only missed off the shielding list because they had the wrong height (way taller than reality) for me.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 1, 2021)

joseph wiggins said:


> Im Still Waiting, ive had no contact at all. im 41 with type 1 in Essex. I haven't read the whole 16 pages so apologies if i have missed anything, is there any links to online booking or just be patient?


Essex has a site dedicated to Cornavirus vaccine rollout, the information is on the www.eput.nhs.uk site.


----------



## joseph wiggins (Mar 1, 2021)

grovesy said:


> Essex has a site dedicated to Cornavirus vaccine rollout, the information is on the www.eput.nhs.uk site.


Thanks, Il have a look.


----------



## Happylad (Mar 1, 2021)

Keep seeing adverts saying its available to us type 1 and 50 in group 6 but every time I log on the NHS system says  we,re not eligible. Even our surgery has said get it done via Facebook but this information is no use.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 1, 2021)

Happylad said:


> Keep seeing adverts saying its available to us type 1 and 50 in group 6 but every time I log on the NHS system says  we,re not eligible. Even our surgery has said get it done via Facebook but this information is no use.



I think the rollout is happening at slightly different speeds across the country, partly down to how many live locally in different groups, and availability of vaccine supply I guess?

You should get a message (mine was from my GP), when your jab slot is available


----------



## grovesy (Mar 1, 2021)

joseph wiggins said:


> Thanks, Il have a look.


They frequently update the site.


----------



## JohnWhi (Mar 1, 2021)

Group 5, I had the AZ version on Friday, coincided with the first CGM sensor on my new Medtronic 780G. No significant effects apart from a severe dizzy spell in the afternoon, but that may be more to do with the fact that my blood sugar hit the deck for some reason. Never heard anything from my GP, though the NHS letter suggested I had the option of receiving it there. Several attempts on the web site www.nhs.covid-vaccination before I could find anything less than an hour's drive away. Eventually the City Hall nine miles away showed up. Marvellously efficient and friendly people. I was out in 20 minutes, despite a pause waiting for a batch of vaccine to arrive.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 1, 2021)

JohnWhi said:


> Group 5, I had the AZ version on Friday, coincided with the first CGM sensor on my new Medtronic 780G. No significant effects apart from a severe dizzy spell in the afternoon, but that may be more to do with the fact that my blood sugar hit the deck for some reason. Never heard anything from my GP, though the NHS letter suggested I had the option of receiving it there. Several attempts on the web site www.nhs.covid-vaccination before I could find anything less than an hour's drive away. Eventually the City Hall nine miles away showed up. Marvellously efficient and friendly people. I was out in 20 minutes, despite a pause waiting for a batch of vaccine to arrive.


I have been reading or hearing more of the national service website, only offering places far flung  it is beginning to sound a bit like the testing system.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Mar 1, 2021)

Lucyr said:


> Are there still others that haven’t heard anything at all yet? Not had any communication from my GP practice so far.





joseph wiggins said:


> Im Still Waiting, ive had no contact at all. im 41 with type 1 in Essex. I haven't read the whole 16 pages so apologies if i have missed anything, is there any links to online booking or just be patient?


I am still waiting, I am also in Essex, 58 with type 2, asthma and liver problems, but the GP practice I am with posted on their Facebook page on Friday that they still have over 700 patients in group 6 to contact, so I am sure I will get the call eventually.  If I haven't been contacted by Easter I'll give them a call to see what has happened to my jab.  Whilst it seems like everyone else has had their jab when I checked my area of Essex up to 21st Feb only 12% of group 6 had been vaccinated, so still early days for my area. I still wake up every morning hoping this is the day I get my call to book and if my phone rings from an unknown number I get excited and then feel a bit deflated when it turns out it is a scam or a cold call.

Hope we all get that call soon and in the meantime take care everyone.


----------



## Lucyr (Mar 1, 2021)

Grannylorraine said:


> I am still waiting, I am also in Essex, 58 with type 2, asthma and liver problems, but the GP practice I am with posted on their Facebook page on Friday that they still have over 700 patients in group 6 to contact, so I am sure I will get the call eventually.  If I haven't been contacted by Easter I'll give them a call to see what has happened to my jab.  Whilst it seems like everyone else has had their jab when I checked my area of Essex up to 21st Feb only 12% of group 6 had been vaccinated, so still early days for my area. I still wake up every morning hoping this is the day I get my call to book and if my phone rings from an unknown number I get excited and then feel a bit deflated when it turns out it is a scam or a cold call.
> 
> Hope we all get that call soon and in the meantime take care everyone.


How did you check how far through group 6 they have got? Would be interested to know for my area


----------



## Lucyr (Mar 1, 2021)

Following a call to my GPs today they haven’t started group 6 yet as they are still working through group 5. I thought GPs were supposed to be doing group 6 and group 5 going to the bigger hubs but I guess the group 5s in my area have requested the GP instead.


----------



## Jenny101 (Mar 1, 2021)

I had mine February 17 - Lincoln, Lincolnshire. Very efficient, didn't even need to queue.  Sore arm for a couple of days, other than that absolutely no problems.


----------



## Happylad (Mar 1, 2021)

So had my invite today from my GP but checked the national site and they're obviously not linked as the national booking site says I'm still not eligible.

Makes things a little more clear,  no national records access so its done locally instead.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 1, 2021)

Lucyr said:


> Following a call to my GPs today they haven’t started group 6 yet as they are still working through group 5. I thought GPs were supposed to be doing group 6 and group 5 going to the bigger hubs but I guess the group 5s in my area have requested the GP instead.


My surgery are not doing vaccines at all they are being done by a Surgery that is one of the GP vaccination Hubs in the area.


----------



## Ivostas66 (Mar 1, 2021)

Group 6 - had my vaccine on Sunday evening. A very busy centre, but I must admit I was extremely impressed with the whole system. When the young lady typing details onto the laptop asked if I had ever had an anaphylactic shock and I said yes, she looked petrified, had to delete what she had typed already and called over a doctor (I was the first person to answer yes to that question for her and she was clearly on auto pilot!). All fine, but that, plus my diabetes, plus my asthma meant I was warned about the vaccine probably having side effects and taking paracetamol as soon as I had had the vaccine was probably a good idea. I have had 24 hours of quite bad aches and pains in my joints and a slight chesty cough throughout the day.

I was a bit shocked to see so many people without any health conditions having jabs - there was a rather chatty chap seated opposite me, who seemed a bit nervous, asking people what they did and why they were having the jab. Me and another chap said we were Group 6, but the other 5 people he spoke to were young and all said they were perfectly fit and healthy. My surgery only completed the list of Group 6 patients to send to NICS last week, clearly others are now inviting anyone along!


----------



## annabel53 (Mar 1, 2021)

Had mine 2 weeks ago ... North Wiltshire ... in Group 5


----------



## Brava210 (Mar 1, 2021)

joseph wiggins said:


> Im Still Waiting, ive had no contact at all. im 41 with type 1 in Essex. I haven't read the whole 16 pages so apologies if i have missed anything, is there any links to online booking or just be patient?


I think you just need to be patient


----------



## louloulou (Mar 2, 2021)

I had my covid vacine on sat for the first 48 hours painful arm sick bad head flu type symptoms took parcetmol as advised blood sugars stayed perfect now feel ok just very bruised and painful arm all good :>)


----------



## helli (Mar 2, 2021)

Just had the Bill Gate's nanobots injected in my arm 
It was very efficiently done in a local health care centre. 

There was no waiting room to chat in or compare notes - each of the doctor's offices were being used for one needler, two note takers and two pin cushions. I went straight in after having my temperature taken. One note taker took my name, looked me up on the computer and asked me questions. By the time that was complete, the needler had finished with the other pin cushion, stabbed me and I was done. 

The only odd thing was being told to wait 15 minutes before I drove but given nowhere to wait, apart from my car. It wasn't as if anyone was walking around the car park keeping an eye out for anyone having a reaction.


----------



## Inka (Mar 2, 2021)

Lucyr said:


> Following a call to my GPs today they haven’t started group 6 yet as they are still working through group 5. I thought GPs were supposed to be doing group 6 and group 5 going to the bigger hubs but I guess the group 5s in my area have requested the GP instead.



Perhaps they mean they’re contacting the Group 5s to tell them they’re now eligible to book on the national site? One of my mum’s friends had a letter from her GP saying similar.


----------



## Lucyr (Mar 2, 2021)

Inka said:


> Perhaps they mean they’re contacting the Group 5s to tell them they’re now eligible to book on the national site? One of my mum’s friends had a letter from her GP saying similar.


No, they said they havent started inviting the group 6s because its taking them a long time to vaccinate all the group 5s. So it seems group 5 get a choice of GP or national hub, and they cant invite anyone in group 6 until theyve done group 5? Seems like my GP is making their own rules up to be honest as every other GP seems to have started group 6


----------



## Robin (Mar 2, 2021)

Lucyr said:


> No, they said they havent started inviting the group 6s because its taking them a long time to vaccinate all the group 5s. So it seems group 5 get a choice of GP or national hub, and they cant invite anyone in group 6 until theyve done group 5? Seems like my GP is making their own rules up to be honest as every other GP seems to have started group 6


It certainly seems to vary from practice to practice. Our GP surgery asked all Group 5 who could get to the big hub to go there so the GPs could concentrate on Group 6, (with the proviso that if you had a good reason why you couldn’t go to the hub, they'd add you to their list) Having said that, though, they are only slowly working their way through Group 6, they had two clinics last week, but the next one isn’t til next Monday, and  I've no idea how far through they’ve got.


----------



## karelizco (Mar 2, 2021)

Got mine this Friday in Herefordshire, i am type 2


----------



## grovesy (Mar 3, 2021)

Robin said:


> It certainly seems to vary from practice to practice. Our GP surgery asked all Group 5 who could get to the big hub to go there so the GPs could concentrate on Group 6, (with the proviso that if you had a good reason why you couldn’t go to the hub, they'd add you to their list) Having said that, though, they are only slowly working their way through Group 6, they had two clinics last week, but the next one isn’t til next Monday, and  I've no idea how far through they’ve got.


The supply of the vaccine appears to what Matt Hancock calls lumpy. He was asked yesterday by a MP, why was delivery of the vaccine to her area uncertain, as if it did not arrive by Thursday clinics were going to have to be cancelled.


----------



## helli (Mar 3, 2021)

@everydayupsanddowns as one of my healthcare friends (with T1 and fully deserving to be in the highest priority group) had her second jab, yesterday, I wondered if there will be a second thread going up soon: "Who has had their second jab?"


----------



## LancashireLass (Mar 3, 2021)

Had mine on Monday, it was the AZ vaccine.  Very well organised at the venue, virtually in and out after a couple of questions and the jab wasn't painful at all......it was over in a split second!  After all the worry and build-up it felt a bit anti-climactic if I'm honest  

I was pretty poorly yesterday though, very achy all over, shivery but sweating and no energy whatsoever......I slept most of the day.  Feeling much brighter today though although the arm is very painful


----------



## grovesy (Mar 3, 2021)

helli said:


> @everydayupsanddowns as one of my healthcare friends (with T1 and fully deserving to me in the highest priority group) had her second jab, yesterday, I wondered if there will be a second thread going up soon: "Who has had their second jab?"


I was talking to an ex boss on Facebook at the week end she has her second one soon.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 3, 2021)

We had our domicilary jabs (first) this morning, given by a charming young nurse. Didn’t feel any worse than an insulin jab, pain free. I’ll be disappointed if I don’t get some reaction, but we’ll see. Astra Zenica, as it happens.


----------



## jill-mc (Mar 3, 2021)

I was called yesterday by my gp surgery and offered my 1st jab, which I had today. AZ vaccine. (Isle of Skye)


----------



## mark king (Mar 4, 2021)

Hello not totally on point but I got a letter the other day from the NHS to tell me that due to some recent NEW results I was considered to be clinically extremely vulnerable and should follow the 2mtr guidance, stay in my bubble, only go out for medical appointment and for exercise no shopping.  They did make the point NOT to visit pharmacies specifically but have my medical items collected by a bubbler or sent out to me. 
I have had my first jab some 5 weeks ago so wasn't too sure about this letter except to say it is *genuine.*
I'm type 1 and asthmatic [mildly].
 I'm a pumper with a puffer.
Has anybody else had this 4-page double sided letter?  As far as I can work out it is just a letter to say I need to shield which I already do. 

Best


----------



## grovesy (Mar 4, 2021)

mark king said:


> Hello not totally on point but I got a letter the other day from the NHS to tell me that due to some recent NEW results I was considered to be clinically extremely vulnerable and should follow the 2mtr guidance, stay in my bubble, only go out for medical appointment and for exercise no shopping.  They did make the point NOT to visit pharmacies specifically but have my medical items collected by a bubbler or sent out to me.
> I have had my first jab some 5 weeks ago so wasn't too sure about this letter except to say it is *genuine.*
> I'm type 1 and asthmatic [mildly].
> I'm a pumper with a puffer.
> ...


There is a few threads on the shielding letters.


----------



## mark king (Mar 4, 2021)

Ahh not seen them thanks for the heads up.
I'll go look.

Best


----------



## KathC (Mar 4, 2021)

I had my first jab yesterday. Received a letter from NHS saying over 60's were now eligible in my area. Only place with appointments was 5 miles and 2 buses away. I used the opportunity of being out to collect prescription, have bloods and top up food shopping. 

Very disappointed in GP surgery - only contact from them was to say don't contact us yet the nurse who took my bloods said they had scheduled vaccination appointments at several sites.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Mar 4, 2021)

Finally managed to get my jab booked for 20th March through the booking site.  It was by luck someone on the diabetes Facebook page (a group for running), posted that from today diabetics could book using the booking site, tried and was able to book.  If I get a call from my GP with an earlier appointment I will take that and cancel the one at the hub on 20th March.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 4, 2021)

Had my first one  today ,next one in 12 weeks.


----------



## Jade (Mar 4, 2021)

Hi I had my first AZ jab today. Quiet centre with no queues. Hopefully won’t get bad side effects.


----------



## pinnig (Mar 4, 2021)

Had mine this morning too. AstraZeneca. Slight headache but nothing else not even a sore arm. BG is up a couple of points so been for a brisk walk and that's done the trick. Hope I've not spoken too soon and all remains well. Very slick process at the vaccine centre. In and out in minutes


----------



## Stavross (Mar 4, 2021)

I've been offered the first shot next week. I'm slightly concerned about potential long term effects. I've got fairly good control and under 40 with a healthy lifestyle, I would be confident my system could keep me above ground. I've had many other vaccines for my world travels but I'm not 100% comfortable with this one. 
Do other people have this thought or opinions that would help my scrambled mind?


----------



## grainger (Mar 4, 2021)

I finally have mine booked for Wednesday next week...
Think I only got it as called my GP yesterday all stressed out that group 7s can book online but I still hadn’t heard - lovely lad said I was eligible they were just waiting for next clinic slots to open up but I’d be added to cancellation list too, then last night I got 2 texts to say my vaccinations had been booked.

Unfortunately my asthmatic husband has been told he isn’t eligible (even tho he takes a daily steroid inhaler) so we will still be waiting a while yet for him.


----------



## jhsn (Mar 5, 2021)

Had my first AZ injection today, process was very slick, in and out in less than 10 mins.

Feel like I’ve been hit by a bus though, aches, chills (including a fun half hour of constant shivers!) and my head is pounding. If this was the trial version of COVID I’m glad I didn’t get the real deal!


----------



## trophywench (Mar 5, 2021)

I'm a lot more wary of Covid itself, especially long Covid than I am about a couple of days with an aching arm or a bit high BG quite frankly - why aren't you?  Haven't you got any elderly family or friends you'd rather not give Covid to?  We may be in our 70s but have quite a number of good friends now in their 80s - either seen regularly due to our involvement running a local charity or during our leisure pursuits, as well as our great grandkids at the other end of the age scale.

As the vaccine apparently helps stop us passing and Covid bugs we can carry onto everyone else, that's another reason to get vaccinated.  As HM the Queen said only last week - the people who are not coming forward to have their jab, should think of other people rather than just themselves.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 6, 2021)

We had ours on Wednesday, and neither of us has had any significant reaction. Same as with the flu jab. There’s nothing special about this vaccination.

The only long term effect you will get from it is immunity to Covid, or at least severe disease, @Stavross.


----------



## jhsn (Mar 6, 2021)

jhsn said:


> Had my first AZ injection today, process was very slick, in and out in less than 10 mins.
> 
> Feel like I’ve been hit by a bus though, aches, chills (including a fun half hour of constant shivers!) and my head is pounding. If this was the trial version of COVID I’m glad I didn’t get the real deal!


Symptoms went as quick as they came, next morning it had all cleared up. Bit of an ache in the injection site but other than that back to normal.


----------



## mage 1 (Mar 6, 2021)

I have mine this week I am in north Wales


----------



## Loobyloo (Mar 6, 2021)

Well not heard a thing but hubby who is fit and group 8 has his invite. Docs (on their answermachine) say don't ring them to chase but they will be giving at risk patients their jabs. Maybe waiting for more vaccines but makes a mockery of groups when younger fit people are being vaccinated first. I think i will book my jab at large vaccination centre along with hubby as we fall into same age group.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 7, 2021)

Loobyloo said:


> Docs (on their answermachine) say don't ring them to chase but they will be giving at risk patients their jabs.



Ha! Yes my surgery sent a polite but clearly exasperated text out to everyone begging them not to phone up to check if they should have had an appointment as they weren’t expecting one, or when they would get one if they hadn’t. It felt like answering vaccine-related questions had become a full time job!


----------



## JAJ (Mar 7, 2021)

stephknits said:


> Am part of a local type 1 parent Facebook gp.  They were all saying how their teens were getting vaccine, but that it had to be Pfizer for under 18s.  I realised this was probably not available at our surgery, but they hadn't mentioned it.  Emailed to confirm, got no reply.  Resorted to ringing again today to be told they didn't do Pfizer, they wouldn't give her the Astra Zeneca (some local surgeries are giving it as they don't have the Pfizer and apparently giving it to under 18s is at GPS discretion) and they wouldn't refer her anywhere else to get it.  They said we had to ring 119 instead.  We rang 119, they said they don't deal with under 18s and they can't be booked through the online vaccination Centre system and we had to get it through our gp surgery.  We rang the gp surgery back who said they didn't know and would get a gp to ring us tomorrow.  All thenother local surgeries are either referring them, giving g them the other vaccine or have access to Pfizer.  Will see what tomorrow brings


Hi-I am struggling to find info about vaccine for my 16 yr old T1 daughter. What was the update from your GP? Thanks


----------



## stephknits (Mar 7, 2021)

JAJ said:


> Hi-I am struggling to find info about vaccine for my 16 yr old T1 daughter. What was the update from your GP? Thanks


Hi, well my GP is still thinking about it. It has been nearly two weeks now and they have done nothing, despite my ringing 3 times.  
The situation for all our 16 and 17 Yr old is this.  The only vaccine licensed for them is Pfizer.  The national system where you book for a vcination centre (either online or 119) does not do under 18s.  So you have to go through GP
  If your surgery does not do Pfizer, then they should refer you, but our surgery has no system in place to refer.  I would ri g yoursurgery and confirm what they are going to do ASAP.
As it stands, my 17 Yr old is unable to get a jab and anxious about returning to college tomorrow.
Best of luck and let me know how you get on.


----------



## JAJ (Mar 7, 2021)

Many thanks for your prompt reply. Likewise with my daughter who also returns to college tomorrow-she's also a bit anxious given she has a T1 friend, same age, who has been vaccinated a couple of weeks ago? She is different GP surgery but within same group of practices? I intend to call them again tomorrow. I called last week to be told the vaccination programme has been outsourced so they couldn't do anything, but that didn't really satisfy me, especially when I asked for reassurance she would be included in this round of vaccines. This morning I have learnt from BBC news (usually a reliable source) that all those in group 8 (ages 55-59) can now book online, even though we've heard nothing about group 6?? I'll let you know if I many to progress. Thanks again


----------



## JAJ (Mar 8, 2021)

JAJ said:


> Many thanks for your prompt reply. Likewise with my daughter who also returns to college tomorrow-she's also a bit anxious given she has a T1 friend, same age, who has been vaccinated a couple of weeks ago? She is different GP surgery but within same group of practices? I intend to call them again tomorrow. I called last week to be told the vaccination programme has been outsourced so they couldn't do anything, but that didn't really satisfy me, especially when I asked for reassurance she would be included in this round of vaccines. This morning I have learnt from BBC news (usually a reliable source) that all those in group 8 (ages 55-59) can now book online, even though we've heard nothing about group 6?? I'll let you know if I many to progress. Thanks again


Called GP again today & essentially fobbed off again (vaccines have been outsourced). I was refused an appointment when I asked to speak to a clinician. Receptionist recommended I contact local CCG which I have done & they have acknowledged & are ‘looking into it’. 
Also phoned Diabetes UK. Very helpful lady who thought it wasn’t an issue they were aware of. She has flagged to their policy team. 
Finally got a text this afternoon allowing me to book an appointment for Saturday!! Just hope it’s the Pfizer & not Astra Zeneca! No idea if me chasing it up had an impact or whether she got her invitation today by chance?
Good luck with your daughter’s.


----------



## Perfect10 (Mar 8, 2021)

Finally had letter today to book, went online and there is nothing locally at all, I will have to travel miles to get vaccination! So not sure what to do at the moment as after much research I will not have the Pfizer due to allergy and don’t want to travel all that way to find out that’s all they have, I just can’t take that risk of having a bad reaction. I’m going to try phoning tomorrow as can’t be the only one in this situation?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 8, 2021)

Perfect10 said:


> I’m going to try phoning tomorrow



Hope the phone call goes well. What is the allergen you are avoiding?


----------



## rebrascora (Mar 8, 2021)

@Perfect10 If you go online again tomorrow you will likely find appointments available at more choices of venues. Appointments are being released daily I believe, so try for a few days to see when you can get one local to you.


----------



## Perfect10 (Mar 8, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Hope the phone call goes well. What is the allergen you are avoiding?


It started when I was prescribed Naproxen a few years back. I only took 2 tablets and ended up in hospital fighting for my life and needing surgery. I have not coped with other meds since but never to that extreme. While in hospital I didn’t react well to the cocktail of drugs they put me on initially but no idea what they were as I was in Spain!  I was in hospital for weeks. My medical notes that came back to England were brief so I really don’t know which meds I reacted further to or whether certain ingredients in these meds. 
I would rather play safe and there are no reported reactions with the AZ so think this is the sensible option.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 8, 2021)

Perfect10 said:


> It started when I was prescribed Naproxen a few years back. I only took 2 tablets and ended up in hospital fighting for my life and needing surgery. I have not coped with other meds since but never to that extreme. While in hospital I didn’t react well to the cocktail of drugs they put me on initially but no idea what they were as I was in Spain! I was in hospital for weeks. My medical notes that came back to England were brief so I really don’t know which meds I reacted further to or whether certain ingredients in these meds.


Goodness how scary for you! And tricky for you to do anything about it with any great precision and confidence, because you don’t really have complete information about what happened 

Must make things really difficult


----------



## stephknits (Mar 8, 2021)

JAJ said:


> Called GP again today & essentially fobbed off again (vaccines have been outsourced). I was refused an appointment when I asked to speak to a clinician. Receptionist recommended I contact local CCG which I have done & they have acknowledged & are ‘looking into it’.
> Also phoned Diabetes UK. Very helpful lady who thought it wasn’t an issue they were aware of. She has flagged to their policy team.
> Finally got a text this afternoon allowing me to book an appointment for Saturday!! Just hope it’s the Pfizer & not Astra Zeneca! No idea if me chasing it up had an impact or whether she got her invitation today by chance?
> Good luck with your daughter’s.


Hoping its the Pfizer for you.  This really should have been sorted.  The 16 and 17 Yr olds with conditions in gp 6 must be a relatively significant number and there should have been a policy in place to deal with it.  Husband rang the practice manager today who was supposed to ring back but didn't.  We have been trying to get an answer for 2 weeks now and no further forward.


----------



## JAJ (Mar 8, 2021)

stephknits said:


> Hoping its the Pfizer for you.  This really should have been sorted.  The 16 and 17 Yr olds with conditions in gp 6 must be a relatively significant number and there should have been a policy in place to deal with it.  Husband rang the practice manager today who was supposed to ring back but didn't.  We have been trying to get an answer for 2 weeks now and no further forward.


I would suggest contacting your local CCG? They did at least acknowledge my email quite quickly (I did mark up urgent) & said they'd look at the issue. It may even have prompted our invite...or just coincidence? If I didn't get a response, I was going to send onto the CCG complaints unit & copy in the MP. Don't really feel comfortable creating a big fuss, but I think it's an issue that could slip through the net otherwise. I'm really hoping Diabetes UK take up the issue, as it will probably take something like that to resolve it? Good luck!


----------



## Lucyr (Mar 9, 2021)

JAJ said:


> Many thanks for your prompt reply. Likewise with my daughter who also returns to college tomorrow-she's also a bit anxious given she has a T1 friend, same age, who has been vaccinated a couple of weeks ago? She is different GP surgery but within same group of practices? I intend to call them again tomorrow. I called last week to be told the vaccination programme has been outsourced so they couldn't do anything, but that didn't really satisfy me, especially when I asked for reassurance she would be included in this round of vaccines. This morning I have learnt from BBC news (usually a reliable source) that all those in group 8 (ages 55-59) can now book online, even though we've heard nothing about group 6?? I'll let you know if I many to progress. Thanks again


Group 6 have been able to book online without a letter since last week.


----------



## JAJ (Mar 9, 2021)

Lucyr said:


> week.


Thanks, but not if you’re under 18 as you can only have Pfizer which is not available on online booking system.


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 9, 2021)

JAJ said:


> Thanks, but not if you’re under 18 as you can only have Pfizer which is not available on online booking system.


Thanks for that clarification @JAJ .  Useful info.


----------



## Flower3333 (Mar 9, 2021)

I had my vaccine this afternoon. It was a national vaccination centre but they were turning people who didn’t have a letter. The lady asked why had I come as I was too young. I said that I was clinically vulnerable due to my diabetes.

Other people were being asked to leave without having the vaccine when they had booked online but they didn’t have a letter.


----------



## Lucyr (Mar 9, 2021)

Had mine today too. We had to provide booking reference and nhs number and next of kin phone number or were turned away, loads didn’t have them. There was no shortage of other people to jab though as I my appointment was 0840, arrived 0830, queued for close to an hour outside the building before reaching the queue inside the building (take a jumper and a brolly if it’s cold or raining!). Good to see so many people being jabbed.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Mar 10, 2021)

I had my first jab and so did my husband yesterday morning.  We emailed our GP a while ago and pointed out our status as unpaid carers as well as disabilities that made queuing problematic and they gave us an appointment last week. We had the Oxford one and we are in South Wales. We are both under the weather today but so far nothing major. Just snuffles and aches and pains. We are in our late fifties.


----------



## Catherine Lindsay (Mar 10, 2021)

I'm having mine next Tues after much pestering.


----------



## Bondy2007 (Mar 10, 2021)

Had mine nearly 2 weeks ago - Derbyshire.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Mar 10, 2021)

Anitram said:


> Whereabouts? I live in Berkshire but I'm Welsh, from Llanelli.


I'm originally from Swansea but we live in the Cwm Taf Morgannwg Health Board Area now.


----------



## dinkeydonkeydude (Mar 10, 2021)

I had mine 4 weeks ago in Cornwall. I have been in the shielding group as extremely vulnerable. Got sore arm for a few days but no more. I'm only 58. They are doing really well in mid cornwall.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 10, 2021)

Years ago we took the afternoon off and drove to a friend in Llantrisant's funeral.  Oops - I was one of only 2 women in Pontypridd crem which was packed.  How was I supposed to know ladies don't go to funerals even when they are the widow?


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Mar 11, 2021)

Anitram said:


> I know Swansea, too. Married a Swansea girl in 1970 and lived in West Cross and later in Oystermouth.
> Sadly, three of my last four trips back have been for family funerals.





trophywench said:


> Years ago we took the afternoon off and drove to a friend in Llantrisant's funeral.  Oops - I was one of only 2 women in Pontypridd crem which was packed.  How was I supposed to know ladies don't go to funerals even when they are the widow?


Conflicted now because - 'liking' seems inappropriate for posts about funerals - so I have replied instead.
It is weird for me like so many other people I suppose.  I live near my family and where I was brought up but it is too far to count as 'being local' and so I haven't been to any of the places I used to go to regularly for outside exercise. Which is part of the reason I haven't been out of my home for a year for any reason even for exercise.  I might as well be in a different country.  It will be lovely to be able to go for a walk on a deserted beach on a dull windy day again.


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 11, 2021)

Lucyr said:


> Group 6 have been able to book online without a letter since last week.


I think this only applies to England. My brother-in-law said his sister booked a jab via the NHS website. However, when I tried, it didn't know who I was (I now live in Wales).

Anyway, being in group 6, I have just received my first jab appointment for next Thursday via letter (the appointment, not the jab).


----------



## JAJ (Mar 12, 2021)

Further update on my T1 16 yr old daughter who we thought had her 1st vaccine booked in at our local GP surgery tomorrow (Sat). She received a call from them today cancelling it, as they only have the Astra Zeneca vaccine & as an under 18 yr old, she needs a a Pfizer. GP said they have now referred her to our local hospital for her vaccine. After all the fun & games (as described in my previous posts), this left her in tears. If only the hospital can supply her with a vaccine, why wasn't she referred a month ago, when jabs for Cohort 6 commenced? We don't mind waiting our turn, but this appears to have potentially left her at risk due to NHS efficiencies & also discriminated against her due to her age. I have reluctantly now made a complaint as a result. I have called Diabetes UK & will be following up with an email at their request. I really hope they take up the case to assist accessing vaccines for 16-17 yr olds.


----------



## stephknits (Mar 13, 2021)

JAJ said:


> Further update on my T1 16 yr old daughter who we thought had her 1st vaccine booked in at our local GP surgery tomorrow (Sat). She received a call from them today cancelling it, as they only have the Astra Zeneca vaccine & as an under 18 yr old, she needs a a Pfizer. GP said they have now referred her to our local hospital for her vaccine. After all the fun & games (as described in my previous posts), this left her in tears. If only the hospital can supply her with a vaccine, why wasn't she referred a month ago, when jabs for Cohort 6 commenced? We don't mind waiting our turn, but this appears to have potentially left her at risk due to NHS efficiencies & also discriminated against her due to her age. I have reluctantly now made a complaint as a result. I have called Diabetes UK & will be following up with an email at their request. I really hope they take up the case to assist accessing vaccines for 16-17 yr olds.


So sorry to hear this.  It really is rubbish isn't it.  I wonder what would have happened if we had done what we are told and just sat about and waited.  We are currently in the same situation.  Apparently now been referred to the hospital (on Wednesday) and have still heard nothing.  Like you say, its a simple administrative issue.  You look at the patients who can't have the vaccine you offer and refer them.


----------



## JAJ (Mar 13, 2021)

stephknits said:


> So sorry to hear this.  It really is rubbish isn't it.  I wonder what would have happened if we had done what we are told and just sat about and waited.  We are currently in the same situation.  Apparently now been referred to the hospital (on Wednesday) and have still heard nothing.  Like you say, its a simple administrative issue.  You look at the patients who can't have the vaccine you offer and refer them.


It would be great if Diabetes UK took up this issue. I called them again yesterday & have emailed the circumstances to the helpline.


----------



## grainger (Mar 13, 2021)

Had mine on Wednesday (AstraZeneca). Was very ill on Thursday and spent a good few hours feeling nauseous with a shocking headache and high blood sugars. Worth it though and second one booked for first week in June. Hope everyone gets there’s soon x


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Mar 13, 2021)

grainger said:


> Was very ill on Thursday and spent a good few hours feeling nauseous with a shocking headache and high blood sugars.


For what little it's worth, I've heard several times that with the Ox/AZ vaccine side effects tend to be worse for the first dose, and with the Pfizer it tends to be worse with the second dose. (I've no idea why that might be so, or how consistent that is.)


----------



## Ljc (Mar 14, 2021)

Bruce Stephens said:


> For what little it's worth, I've heard several times that with the Ox/AZ vaccine side effects tend to be worse for the first dose, and with the Pfizer it tends to be worse with the second dose. (I've no idea why that might be so, or how consistent that is.)


I hope you are right about the 2nd dose of AZ  as my immune system sure kicked in with the first jab lol.


----------



## Perfect10 (Mar 14, 2021)

Had my first vaccine yesterday, had to speak to GP first as I have a serious allergy. I had the AZ vaccine, he said they would not have given me the Pfizer anyway and they always keep a stock of the AZ for people like me! Had to wait for 15 mins after, the GP sat with me to make sure I was ok. Excellent service. Everything was ok. Felt shaky/shivery all night and have a very sore arm but rather that than Covid.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Mar 15, 2021)

Had the AZ, one today, was booked in for 20th but GP phoned and gave me an appointment for today and told me to cancel 20th which I have done.  Felt a little dizzy when I first got home, but feel fine now, just waiting to see what side effects I get and when they start.


----------



## mikeydt1 (Mar 20, 2021)

my step sister who lives a long way off from me had hers on Friday just telephoned to find out she is not so well and has got a splitting headache.  told her if it gets worse to dial 111  she had the Astra one.


----------



## stephknits (Mar 24, 2021)

JAJ said:


> Called GP again today & essentially fobbed off again (vaccines have been outsourced). I was refused an appointment when I asked to speak to a clinician. Receptionist recommended I contact local CCG which I have done & they have acknowledged & are ‘looking into it’.
> Also phoned Diabetes UK. Very helpful lady who thought it wasn’t an issue they were aware of. She has flagged to their policy team.
> Finally got a text this afternoon allowing me to book an appointment for Saturday!! Just hope it’s the Pfizer & not Astra Zeneca! No idea if me chasing it up had an impact or whether she got her invitation today by chance?
> Good luck with your daughter’s.


Hi, update my end, daughter finally got thr Pfizer jab today.  Ended up getting the consultant to write to my GP and they referred her to another local surgery.  Hope you have had success as well.


----------



## JAJ (Mar 24, 2021)

stephknits said:


> Hi, update my end, daughter finally got thr Pfizer jab today.  Ended up getting the consultant to write to my GP and they referred her to another local surgery.  Hope you have had success as well.


Thanks. Great news. Not yet for us. We’re on a reserve list at another surgery for this weekend. The practice manager was very good once I managed to speak to her & she had arranged this in consultation with the local hospital (vaccine side of things not diabetes team). Apparently NHS are advising that Pfizer should only now bd used for 2nd jabs which was why there was a problem. If no joy this weekend I’ll be going back to diabetes team. Thanks again for update & hope we’ll soon be sorted too.


----------



## Outofsorts (Mar 24, 2021)

Yep both hubby and I had ours 23rd January both in our early 70’s waiting for 2nd now , our 12 weeks are up 17 th April should be hearing soon ‍♀️


----------



## Jonathan_15Jan1969 (Jun 3, 2021)

Late as always to record things  had my first on 18th Feb (Pfizer). Just an ache at jab site for a few days and a bit of eyeball pain which was probably muscle ache in a different place but generally all disappeared within a week .... Now to record my second.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Jun 6, 2021)

I had my second AZ jab about three weeks ago and had no trouble at all with it this time.
I was fairly ropey for two to three weeks after the first one.
My husband had his first and second at the same time and he was fine apart from a bit of a headache after the first one but after the second he was fluey for three days.


----------



## Kaylz (Jul 19, 2021)

Mike this will shock you so sit down!

I've had my 1st jab! As many of you know due to my anxiety around it and my contamination OCD I haven't left the house since March 2020, I was first offered a jab in February but turned it down in order to go on the GP's list then the AZ wasn't to be given to my age group so I was in trouble, I received an appointment letter with a date for last month which I couldn't attend as the only way I was going was if my MIL could take me but she was away for the original so I had to reschedule for yesterday, here's the proof I was out! xx


----------



## ColinUK (Jul 19, 2021)

Well done!!


----------



## Annemarie (Jul 19, 2021)

Yes well done, I hope you feel proud of yourself as others will feel towards you


----------



## Inka (Jul 19, 2021)

Excellent @Kaylz Glad it all went ok    XX


----------



## Blue flash (Jul 19, 2021)

Congratulations


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 19, 2021)

Ah that‘s great news @Kaylz 

Good on you!


----------



## mark king (Jul 19, 2021)

Very well done @Kaylz just one more to get done.


----------



## Jacinta (Australian) (Jul 20, 2021)

(Australia) My mum got the A vaccine (COVID shot) she’s 70 , because I been diagnosed with diabetes I was able to get booked in next month to get the Pfizer vaccine but appranetly I need a declaration from my doctor to be able to get it (my first one)  hoping it doesn’t hurt or I’m sore or anything from it .
At first I was on the fence with it cause the hole side effects put my fiancée and myself off it from the A vaccine , cause in Australia they made it so you didn’t have a choice at all on what you could get so we waited for Pfizer .


----------



## trophywench (Jul 20, 2021)

I'm very glad to have read your news, Kaylz!   Well done you.


----------



## NotPink (Jul 20, 2021)

Kaylz said:


> Mike this will shock you so sit down!
> 
> I've had my 1st jab! As many of you know due to my anxiety around it and my contamination OCD I haven't left the house since March 2020, I was first offered a jab in February but turned it down in order to go on the GP's list then the AZ wasn't to be given to my age group so I was in trouble, I received an appointment letter with a date for last month which I couldn't attend as the only way I was going was if my MIL could take me but she was away for the original so I had to reschedule for yesterday, here's the proof I was out! xx
> View attachment 17997


Congrats a big step for you. But hot hot hot out there.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 20, 2021)

Well done @Kaylz...I know this was a huge thing for you x


----------

